#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помочь разобраться с терминологией.

## Pavel

Часто среди буддистов употребляется слово "практика" в значении не "медитативная практика" или "медитация", а в значении набора "упражнений", соответсвующих по умолчанию буддизму. В этой связи прошу помочь мне найти термин (слово) в Палийском каноне, которое могло бы соответствовать такому понятию, значению слова "практика".

Также прошу помочь найти в первоисточнике указания Будды Готамы на то, что занятия "практикой" - это, если не главное, то обязательное или, как минимум, желательное занятие для мирянина.

Если есть возможность, то прошу подкрепить свое мнение цитатами из Канона.

----------


## Zom

> В этой связи прошу помочь мне найти термин (слово) в Палийском каноне, которое могло бы соответствовать такому понятию, значению слова "практика".


Точно утверждать не берусь, но вообще мне
думается ответ на Ваш вопрос таков:

pali: sati-panna
eng: mindfulness & wisdom
рус: осознанность и мудрость

Собственно, это и есть практика - повседневная или же "сидячая" - не важно.

----------


## Huandi

Религиозная или медитативная практика это "бхавана" - на пали и санскрите.

----------


## Pavel

> Религиозная или медитативная практика это "бхавана" - на пали и санскрите.


Huandi, большое спасибо. Похоже, это именно то слово, которое я искал.

Если Вам не сложно, то можете подобрать цитаты (ссылки) из слов Будды, в которых он утверждал бы, что бхавана - это необходимое (полезное) действие для мирянина или его слова о том, что бхавана лучше чего-нибудь другого, например, общения или размышлений?

----------


## Сигизмунд

Проповедь Висакхе о восьмифакторной Упосатхе
Висакха Сутта (АН 8.43)
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=50
А Упосатха, насколько я понимаю, не отделима от медитативной практики. Это касательно пользы. Но даже если представить, что Упосатха может целиком состоять только из воздержаний, чтения Дхаммы и обсуждения её, то есть источники, превозносящие именно медитативную практику над изучениями и рассуждениями. Например, Бхикку Кхантипалло пишет (в контексте равновесия развития качеств, таких как вера, усердие, мудрость и т.д.) что человек, слепо верящий своему учителю и занимающийся всилу этого медитативной практикой, находится всё же в более выгодном положении, чем человек, изучивший хоть весь Канон, но так и не занимавшийся практикой более-менее серьезно.
Если надо найду завтра цитату.
А вот ещё цитата:



> – Дживака, когда мирской последователь сам совершенен в вере и побуждает других к совершенству в вере; когда он сам совершенен в нравственности и побуждает других к совершенству в нравственности; когда он сам совершенен в щедрости и побуждает других к совершенству в щедрости; когда он сам желает видеть монахов и побуждает других видеть монахов; когда он сам желает слушать истинную Дхамму и побуждает других слушать истинную Дхамму; когда он сам часто вспоминает услышанную Дхамму и побуждает других вспоминать услышанную Дхамму; когда он сам исследует смысл услышанной Дхаммы и побуждает других исследовать смысл услышанной Дхаммы;* когда он сам, зная Дхамму и ее смысл, практикует Дхамму в соответствии с Дхаммой, и побуждает других практиковать Дхамму в соответствии с Дхаммой*, тогда человек является мирским последователем, практикующим и для собственного блага, и для блага других.


Ангуттара Никая VIII.26
Дживака сутта

Однако мое личное мнение состоит в том, что нельзя недооценивать пользу чтения книг и обсуждения их с другими буддистами в целях укрепления своего стремления.

----------


## Huandi

> Если Вам не сложно, то можете подобрать цитаты (ссылки) из слов Будды, в которых он утверждал бы, что бхавана - это необходимое (полезное) действие для мирянина или его слова о том, что бхавана лучше чего-нибудь другого, например, общения или размышлений?


Я, к сожалению, не являюсь таким знатоком сутр, как например, Ассаджи. Поэтому помочь тут не смогу. Во времена Будды, и вообще в Индии, все проще - в странствие (а не в "монахи") уходили люди, решившие заняться бхаваной, так как традиционно именно это считалось правильным для таких людей. Поэтому, "мирянин" был просто человек, который не имел достаточно оснований заниматься бхаваной. Поэтому, думаю, тут не стоит полагаться на индийскую традицию, а просто следовать здравому смыслу (как всегда и поступал сам Будда).

----------


## Pavel

*Remesnik*, что подразумевается под "*практикой Дхаммы в соответствии с Дхаммой*" и почему именно это? Используется ли в этой фразе слово бхавана?

----------


## Pavel

> Я, к сожалению, не являюсь таким знатоком сутр, как например, Ассаджи. Поэтому помочь тут не смогу. Во времена Будды, и вообще в Индии, все проще - в странствие (а не в "монахи") уходили люди, решившие заняться бхаваной, так как традиционно именно это считалось правильным для таких людей. Поэтому, "мирянин" был просто человек, который не имел достаточно оснований заниматься бхаваной. Поэтому, думаю, тут не стоит полагаться на индийскую традицию, а просто следовать здравому смыслу (как всегда и поступал сам Будда).


 У меня тоже создалось впечатление, что для мирянина Будда не подразумевал занятия бхаваной, не считал это целесообразным. Убеждение, что для мирянина целесообразно заниматься бхаваной, судя по всему появилось позже. Наверное, это тема отдельного разговора по какой причине и действительно ли такое убеждение оправдано, подкреплено историческим опытом. 

Сам я считаю, что противопоставление личного понимания "целесообразности" принятой "традиции" в пользу первого излишне смелое, способное иметь отдаленные негативные последствия. Но любопытно другое - массовость такого убеждения, некая его бесспорность и очевидность для тех, кто занимается бхаваной в сочетании с мирской жизнью. У меня есть тому объяснение на уровне предположения, т.к. серьезно этим вопросом я не занимался (может быть сейчас получится заняться). Предположение таково: распространение такого убеждения возникает в силу использования "идей" буддизма лишь для "оправдания" (обоснования) своей *увлеченности йогой*.

----------


## Pavel

> Проповедь Висакхе о восьмифакторной Упосатхе
> Висакха Сутта (АН 8.43)
> http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=50
> А Упосатха, насколько я понимаю, не отделима от медитативной практики.


Вот слова из Упосатхе Висакха Сутты: 


> Будда разрешил монахам собираться вместе в эти дни и слушать чтение Патимоккхи (правил для монахов), а также учить Дхамме мирян, пришедших в монастырь. 
> 
> С тех пор вплоть до нашего времени, монахи и миряне в буддийских странах, соблюдают дни Упосатхи.


Конечно, можно в слова "учить Дхамме" вложить смысл "а значит учить медитации", но сами понимаете, что таким образом можно в них все, что угодно, вложить по личному усмотрению.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Pavel, если желаете, медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни. Хотя я и понимаю логически все принципы, изложенные в Учении, всё же по каким-то причинам в реальной ситуации, под воздействием внешних раздражителей эмоции берут верх над разумом. Медитация позволяет преодолеть эту проблему.
Однако, не помню где, но читал, что в буддийских странах многие мирские последователи ограничиваются развитием нравственности и подношениями. Однако если они хотят пойти дальше, то начинают именно медитативную практику, а не изучение глубоких смыслов текстов для ведения бесконечных бесед на тему Дхаммы.

----------


## лесник

> медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни.


Возможно мое мнение не каноническое, но мне кажется, что буддизм (буддадхарма) и есть практика. Практика/медитация, вырванная из контекста учения, это просто упражнение для релаксации, простирания без понимания того, к чему они, просто физкультура. Очень часто люди под практикой понимают только выполнение каких-то действий, физических или ментальных, но практика неразрывна от понимания того, что есть Дхарма, зачем она и зачем я делаю те или иные действия. Когда следование учению Будды становится частью жизни, то сложно разделить: вот это я дхарму применяю, а вот это просто живу. Следовательно, для мирянина есть масса способов применять дхарму в жизни, это не только медитация, а обычное проявление сострадания к живым существам, служение и помощь, включенные в контекст учения, могут быть буддийской практикой.

----------


## Сигизмунд

лесник, полностью с Вами согласен, но раз уж тема про конкретный термин, означающий медитативную практику, то приходится ограничиваться только обсуждением её необходимости.
И лично я считаю, что для того, чтобы следование учению Будды стало неотделимо от жизни, следует достигнуть определенных высот в этой самой медитативной практике. Недавно прочитал у Аджана Сумедхо, что он даже после года жизни в монастыре и интенсивной практики медитации, при визите в шумный суетливый город всего на час был полностью выведен из состояния душевного равновесия. Так что я даже не представляю как мирянин, занимающийся только чтением книг о Дхамме и беседами о ней, мог бы применять Учение в повседневной жизни.
Кстати, Pavel, может быть Вы имели в виду что раз уж мы миряне, то и пытаться не стоит? А достаточно ограничиться развитием нравственности по возможности? Может быть и так, но с другой стороны в литературе полно повествований о достижении мирянами если не плодов архатства, то хотя бы вступления в поток. Наверное, всё-таки это индивидуально.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, если желаете, медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни.


Возможно. Я бы не хотел ни спорить с этим мнением, ни с ним соглашаться. Меня интересовал чисто практический вопрос поиска оснований для таких утверждений в словах Будды. Махаяна вообще непосредственное (самостоятельное) осмысление слов Будды считает не только не обязательным, но и до поры до времени не уместным - слушать надо учителей, достойных и способных понять слова Будды. Я вполне признаю (уважаю) их право на такое отношение к "словам" и не собираюсь рассматривать другие варианты взглядов на этот счет. Но основанием для такого отношения есть само их учение - Махапаринирвана сутра, в которой этот принцип провозглашается и разъясняется. А вот на каком первоисточнике возникло Ваше утверждение, что медитация - единственный способ применять Дхамму для подавляющего большинства? Меня интересует только первоисточник.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Pavel, хорошо, поищу конкретные цитаты на досуге, и даже не поленюсь и наберу их из книги в электронный вид.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Вот кстати книга, полностью посвященная интересующей Вас теме, Pavel.
Буддийская практика для мирян
Особенно в главе "Медитация". И вообще книгу почитайте. Там и о сущности практики для мирян, и о её пользе, даже необходимости, всё рассмотрено очень подробно и по полочкам. Автор - всё тот же Бхикку Кхантипалло. Не знаю, как для Вас, но для меня авторитетность его слов пока не вызывала сомнений. Очень хорошо и понятно пишет.

----------


## Pavel

> Не знаю, как для Вас, но для меня авторитетность его слов пока не вызывала сомнений. Очень хорошо и понятно пишет.


Спасибо. Что касается авторитетов, то перед уходом в Параниббану, если помните, будда отказался назвать преемника (главного авторитета). Как Вы думаете, почему? Разве из ближайшего его окружения не было достойных? Разве Готама не говорил, что нет слов, которых он не сказал или мыслей, которые бы утаил? Откуда все время возникает потребность найти слова, которые не говорил Готама, в качестве руководства к действию? Я понимаю, откуда это в Махаяне, но откуда это в Тхераваде?

----------


## warpig

> Спасибо. Что касается авторитетов, то перед уходом в Параниббану, если помните, будда отказался назвать преемника (главного авторитета). Как Вы думаете, почему? Разве из ближайшего его окружения не было достойных? Разве Готама не говорил, что нет слов, которых он не сказал или мыслей, которые бы утаил? Откуда все время возникает потребность найти слова, которые не говорил Готама, в качестве руководства к действию? Я понимаю, откуда это в Махаяне, но откуда это в Тхераваде?


Например, из слов самого Будды:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html



> As he was sitting there, Ven. Ananda said to the Blessed One, "This is half of the holy life, lord: admirable friendship, admirable companionship, admirable camaraderie."1
> 
> "Don't say that, Ananda. Don't say that. Admirable friendship, admirable companionship, admirable camaraderie is actually the whole of the holy life. When a monk has admirable people as friends, companions, & comrades, he can be expected to develop & pursue the noble eightfold path.


Даже пали (если захочется опираться только на палийский канон) и то без учителей, выучить не получится.

----------


## До

> Pavel, если желаете, медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни.


А как-же пять обетов, 8БП и т.д.?

----------


## Zom

> А как-же пять обетов, 8БП и т.д.?


Пять обетов включаются в Восьмеричный Благородный Путь.
А если кто-то понимает медитацию и Восьмеричный Благородный Путь как нечто раздельное - то он  заблуждается, потому как это одно и то же.
Саматха-випассана и Восьмеричный Благородный путь - это суть одно и то же, никакой разницы. Поэтому если мы говорим "медитация" - то это уже означает Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Нет медитаций вне этого пути =)

----------


## До

> Пять обетов включаются в Восьмеричный Благородный Путь. А если кто-то понимает медитацию и Восьмеричный Благородный Путь как нечто раздельное - то он  заблуждается, потому как это одно и то же. Саматха-випассана и Восьмеричный Благородный путь - это суть одно и то же, никакой разницы. Поэтому если мы говорим "медитация" - то это уже означает Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Нет медитаций вне этого пути =)


Кто-нибудь ещё из учителей, кроме вас, такое говорит? Будда где-то такое говорит?

----------


## Zom

> Кто-нибудь ещё из учителей, кроме вас, такое говорит?


Конечно говорит.
А вот Вы сами подумайте - медитация сосредоточенности на объекте - это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, или же нечто ВНЕ этого пути? =) Внимательность к состояниям ума - это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь или же нечто ВНЕ этого пути?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если Вам не сложно, то можете подобрать цитаты (ссылки) из слов Будды, в которых он утверждал бы, что бхавана - это необходимое (полезное) действие для мирянина


Then Anathapindika the householder, surrounded by about 500 lay followers, went to the Blessed One and, on arrival, having bowed down to him, sat to one side. As he was sitting there the Blessed One said to him, "Householder, you have provided the community of monks with robes, alms food, lodgings, & medicinal requisites for the sick, but you shouldn't rest content with the thought, 'We have provided the community of monks with robes, alms food, lodgings, & medicinal requisites for the sick.' So you should train yourself, 'Let's periodically enter & remain in seclusion & rapture.' That's how you should train yourself."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....176.than.html

----------


## До

> Конечно говорит.


Кто и где говорит?




> А вот Вы сами подумайте - медитация сосредоточенности на объекте - это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, или же нечто ВНЕ этого пути? =) Внимательность к состояниям ума - это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь или же нечто ВНЕ этого пути?


Советов по думанию я не просил.

----------


## Zom

> Кто и где говорит?


http://www.dharmaweb.org/index.php/T...he_Nuclear_Age

Читайте.




> Советов по думанию я не просил.


Для Вас авторитет превыше разумения?

----------


## До

> Для Вас авторитет превыше разумения?


Я не утверждал, что пять обетов нечто отличное от 8БП или что метидация нечто отличное от 8БП. Так что о каком разумении вы говорите?




> http://www.dharmaweb.org/index.php/T...he_Nuclear_Age Читайте.


Процитируйте в подтвержденеи ваших слов, что медитация _одно и то же_, что и  8БП, т.е. что все другие виды буддийской практики, такие как например пять обетов, это медитация.

----------


## Zom

> Я не утверждал, что пять обетов нечто отличное от 8БП или что метидация нечто отличное от 8БП. Так что о каком разумении вы говорите?


Если так, то какой смысл мне цитировать то, что ясно и так как божий день? =)

----------


## До

> Если так, то какой смысл мне цитировать то, что ясно и так как божий день? =)


 Напоминаю мой вопрос Remesnikу: 


> Сообщение от Remesnik
> Pavel, если желаете, *медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни*.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А как-же пять обетов, 8БП и т.д.?


Я об этом. А вы о чем, просто похохмить? 


> =)

----------


## Толя

Внимательность к уму и сосредоточенность на объекте никакого отношения к буддизму не имеют. Я когда машину вожу или выполняю ответственную работу очень внимателен и сосредоточен. В отношении ума тоже. По вашему получается, что это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.

----------


## Zom

Толя, а Вы внимательно подумали прежде чем такое написать -) ?
Так ведь можно очень далеко зайти, вплоть до того, что Буддизм - это только неописуемая словами Ниббана, а всё остальное не имеет никакого отношения к учению Будды -)))

----------


## Топпер

*2 До*


> Кто-нибудь ещё из учителей, кроме вас, такое говорит? Будда где-то такое говорит?


Восьмеричный Путь разбивается на три составляющих: Пання, Сила, Самадхи.
Обеты входя в сила. Медитация в самадхи. И то и другое - части Пути.

----------


## Топпер

Напоминаю, что здесь раздел Тхеравады. 
Если кого-либо не устраивают трактовки Тхеравады, оспаривать их вы можете в других разделах.

Пожалуйста не зафлуживайте тему офф-топом.

----------


## До

> *2 До*
> Восьмеричный Путь разбивается на три составляющих: Пання, Сила, Самадхи.
> Обеты входя в сила. Медитация в самадхи. И то и другое - части Пути.


Я не спрашивал является ли медитация частью пути... А другой вопрос - на утверждение, что "_медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни_", я спросил, а как-же такие виды практики как пять обетов или 8БП?




> Напоминаю, что здесь раздел Тхеравады. Если кого-либо не устраивают трактовки Тхеравады, оспаривать их вы можете в других разделах. Пожалуйста не зафлуживайте тему офф-топом.


Я не оспаривал трактовки Тхеравады, меня они вполне устраивают.

----------


## Толя

> Толя, а Вы внимательно подумали прежде чем такое написать -) ? Так ведь можно очень далеко зайти, вплоть до того, что Буддизм - это только неописуемая словами Ниббана, а всё остальное не имеет никакого отношения к учению Будды -)))


К чему этот вопрос? Да, я очень хорошо подумал.

----------


## fkruk

> Then Anathapindika the householder, surrounded by about 500 lay followers, went to the Blessed One and, on arrival, having bowed down to him, sat to one side. As he was sitting there the Blessed One said to him, "Householder, you have provided the community of monks with robes, alms food, lodgings, & medicinal requisites for the sick, but you shouldn't rest content with the thought, 'We have provided the community of monks with robes, alms food, lodgings, & medicinal requisites for the sick.' So you should train yourself, 'Let's periodically enter & remain in seclusion & rapture.' That's how you should train yourself."
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....176.than.html


Спасибо за ссылку, Ассаджи!

Я правильно понимаю, что "seclusion" здесь означает джхану?

----------


## Pavel

> Если Вам не сложно, то можете подобрать цитаты (ссылки) из слов Будды, в которых он утверждал бы, что бхавана - это необходимое (полезное) действие для мирянина


 


> So you should train yourself, 'Let's periodically enter & remain in seclusion & rapture.' That's how you should train yourself."


 Ассаджи, разъясните мне, в этой сутте говорится ли о бхаване, и почему Вы решили, что именно об этом идет речь, когда мирянину предлагается периодически оказываться и пребывать  в состоянии покоя и восторга? Можете ли Вы проверить, какая терминология употребляется в оригинале? Буду очень признателен.

Мне кажется, что сутта очень интересна и достаточно небольшая, чтобы ее качественно перевести на русский язык и пополнить русскоязычную часть канона, но сам я этого сделать не могу, к сожалению.

----------


## Сигизмунд

*До*, то, что "медитация - единственный возможный способ (для подавляющего большинства людей) применять Дхамму в повседневной жизни" в данном контексте как раз и означало, что остальные факторы Благородного Пути не могут существовать в отрыве от медитации. Даже если у Вас есть глубокое понимание Дхаммы, вы её не сможете применять _постоянно_ в своей повседневной жизни. Разумеется, я имею в виду жизнь обычного мирянина, наполненную обычным окружающим его негативом.
Конкретно это рассуждение лично мое, хотя и основывается на учениях нескольких авторов, которых я читал. А ссылку я привел выше на книгу "Буддийская практика для мирян".
Там кстати много говорится о мирянах буддийских стран, и даже если это не слова Будды, то я не вижу, Pavel, оснований считать, что мы чем-то лучше и умнее тех мирян. Если эта практика является основной для них, то такой же она должна быть и для нас. Не так ли?

----------


## warpig

> Спасибо за ссылку, Ассаджи!
> 
> Я правильно понимаю, что "seclusion" здесь означает джхану?


Само seclusion обычно означает уединенность, как один из пререквизитов к практике сосредоточения. Но вторая половина небольшой сутты явно соответствует описанию джханы, как состояния в котором приостановлена омраченность чувственным восприятием, из чего рождаются приятное и радостное ощущения (так что тут seclusion & rapture вместе, наверное, действительно означают джхану) .
Ср. например:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.than.html



> And what, monks, is right concentration? (i) There is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful (mental) qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. (ii)


 c:



> "Lord, when a disciple of the noble ones enters & remains in seclusion & rapture, there are five possibilities that do not exist at that time: The pain & distress dependent on sensuality do not exist at that time. The pleasure & joy dependent on sensuality do not exist at that time. The pain & distress dependent on what is unskillful do not exist at that time. The pleasure & joy dependent on what is unskillful do not exist at that time. The pain & distress dependent on what is skillful do not exist at that time. When a disciple of the noble ones enters & remains in seclusion & rapture, these five possibilities do not exist at that time."
> 
> [The Blessed One said:] "Excellent, Sariputta. Excellent. When a disciple of the noble ones enters & remains in seclusion & rapture, there are five possibilities that do not exist at that time: The pain & distress dependent on sensuality do not exist at that time. The pleasure & joy dependent on sensuality do not exist at that time. The pain & distress dependent on what is unskillful do not exist at that time. The pleasure & joy dependent on what is unskillful do not exist at that time. The pain & distress dependent on what is skillful do not exist at that time. When a disciple of the noble ones enters & remains in seclusion & rapture, these five possibilities do not exist at that time."

----------


## Ассаджи

> Спасибо за ссылку, Ассаджи!
> 
> Я правильно понимаю, что "seclusion" здесь означает джхану?





> Ассаджи, разъясните мне, в этой сутте говорится ли о бхаване, и почему Вы решили, что именно об этом идет речь, когда мирянину предлагается периодически оказываться и пребывать  в состоянии покоя и восторга? Можете ли Вы проверить, какая терминология употребляется в оригинале? Буду очень признателен.


Уединение, "павивека", или "вивека" - это прямая предпосылка джханы:

При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra).

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an5-28.htm

В чем-то это похоже на слова "ритрит" и "затвор", но относится не только к физическим действиям:

'detachment', seclusion, is according to Niddesa, of 3 kinds:

    *      (1) bodily detachment (kāya-viveka), i.e. abiding in solitude free from alluring sensuous objects;
    *      (2) mental detachment (citta-viveka), i.e. the inner detachment from sensuous things;
    *      (3) detachment from the substrata of existence (upadhi-viveka).

In the description of the 1st absorption,

    *       the words "detached from sensuous things" (vivicc' eva kāmehi) refer, according to Vis.M. IV, to 'bodily detachment';
    *      the words "detached from karmically unwholesome things" (vivicca akusalehi dhammehi) refer to 'mental detachment';
    *      the words "born of detachment" (vivekaja), to the absence of the 5 hindrances.

http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/u_v/viveka.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb...veka_sukha.htm

----------


## Pavel

> Уединение, "павивека", или "вивека" - это прямая предпосылка джханы:
> 
> При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra).


Ассаджи, правильно ли я понимаю, что для мирянина Будда в лучшем случае рекомендовал уединяться для рассуждений и изучений (для первой дханы)?

----------


## Zom

"рассуждение и изучение" не особо адекватные слова для описания джхановых факторов. Обычно пишут, что это устремление, усердие, старание (effort).

Vitakka - "устанавливающее" усердие или старание (ума)
Vicara - поддерживающее усердие (ума)

То есть (если я понимаю правильно) Vitakka каждое мгновение устанавливает ум на объекте, направляет его на объект, а Vicara стремится удерживать его на объекте. Таким образом оба фактора "держат ум на объекте".

PS>  В библиотеке Аджана Чатри обнаружил недавно англоязычную Visuddhi Magga - там вычитаю более подробно на этот счёт, а то каждый пишет что-то своё =)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, правильно ли я понимаю, что для мирянина Будда в лучшем случае рекомендовал уединяться для рассуждений и изучений (для первой дханы)?


Нет.

В первой джхане используется концептуальное мышление. 

Например, вначале для улавливания перцептивного образа воздуха практикующий может повторять про себя "воздух, воздух", снова и снова обращая внимание на это понятие. А когда он уже хорошо освоился в первой джхане, он может перейти к сосредоточению без использования мышления - во второй джхане.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,575.0.html

Будда выделил мирянку Уттаранандамату как наиболее преуспевшую из мирянок в практике джхан:

258. Bhikkhus, out of my lay female disciples the first to take the three refuges is Sujаta the daughter of Seniya

....

262. Uttaranandamаtа for jhanas.

http://mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Sutta-...ggapali-e.html

----------


## Топпер

А какому фактору в первой джхане соответствует концептуальное мышление?

----------


## Pavel

> Нет.
> В первой джхане используется концептуальное мышление.


 Все-таки меня интересовала именно рекомендация Готамы для мирян практики. Пока я увидел лишь рекомендацию к уединению, в которой мы усматриваем предпосылку к джхане и упоминание о мирянке, которая преуспела в джханах. 

То, что миряне занимаются медитативными практиками все знают. Делают они это сейчас и делали раньше. Йогические практики были распространены во многих учениях Индии. Будда перешагнул через эти учения, создав свое - более совершенное. Если для этого ему прежде всего необходима была йогическая практика, то почему о ней так скудно им изложено по сравнению с общим объемом текстов? Где с Его стороны для мирян настоятельная рекомендация практик джхан? На каком основании тогда миряне считают, что такая практика для них является основной? Пока звучало лишь, что на основании здравого смысла.

----------


## Zom

Pavel - Вы очень зря разделяете мирян и не-мирян. Следует понимать, что монашество - это средство, а не какое-то "преобразование человеческого существа в некое совершенство".

Как говорил Достопочтенный Чатри, монашество - оно в голове.
Поэтому поймите такую вещь, что практика Джхан не разделяется на практику Джхан "для мирян" и "не для мирян".

----------


## Топпер

> Где с Его стороны для мирян настоятельная рекомендация практик джхан? На каком основании тогда миряне считают, что такая практика для них является основной? Пока звучало лишь, что на основании здравого смысла


Миряне в традиционных странах традиционно занимаются и саматхой и випассаной. В чём проблема?
Неужели жители Индокитая и Шри-Ланки: монахи (прежде всего учители) и миряне сами не понимают, что делают?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А какому фактору в первой джхане соответствует концептуальное мышление?


И "витакка", и "вичара" - мышление.

Разница в том, что "витакка" связана с переходом по цепочке понятий, от одного к другому, а "вичара" - с рассмотрением одного понятия с разных сторон.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel - Вы очень зря разделяете мирян и не-мирян. Следует понимать, что монашество - это средство, а не какое-то "преобразование человеческого существа в некое совершенство".


Я не разделяю монашество от мирян никак иначе как средства. Что делаю я зря?

----------


## Pavel

> Миряне в традиционных странах традиционно занимаются и саматхой и випассаной. В чём проблема?
> Неужели жители Индокитая и Шри-Ланки: монахи (прежде всего учители) и миряне сами не понимают, что делают?


Топпер, нет необходимости что-либо защищать, если на "это" не осуществляется нападений. Суть проблемы выглядит приблизительно так. Будда Готама сделал при жизни и оставил после себя много наставлений. Если собрать их все вместе, то они образуют многотомный труд. 

Все эти наставления давались в самых различных ситуациях, самым различным людям по самым различным поводам. 
1) Очень большая часть наставлений может быть отнесена к обоснованию того, почему следует идти по Пути, который указывает Готама. Эти наставления имеют отношение ко всем людям и не могут быть разделены на относящиеся к одним и не относящиеся к другим.
2) Очень большая часть наставлений относится к правильному пониманию нравственности. Эти наставления не могут быть разделены на относящиеся к одним и не относящиеся к другим.
3) Очень много наставлений относительно правил поведения для монахов. Эти наставления относятся к монахам, нор не относятся к мирянам.
4) Не так много наставлений оставлено Готамой для мирян. Эти наставления имеют отношение для мирян и имеют отношение к монахам в том смысле, как следовало бы монахам считать то или другое полезным или вредным для мирян. (Ведь это монахи до мирян будут доносить его наставления).
5) Не так много (все в сравнении) оставлено им наставлений, в которых описывались бы йогические практики для монахов. Эти наставления произносились для монахов и мирянами принимаются для себя по личной инициативе. (Вовсе не означает, что это делается мирянами не правильно, но и не означает, что правильно).

Оценивая  объемы наставлений и степень раскрытости вопросов в них, возникает предположение (убеждение), что таким образом отражается степень важности рассматриваемых в наставлениях вопросов. 

Самые важные вопросы повторяются многократно, из слова в слово, чтобы засесть в голове слушателя, как гвоздь в стене, как заповедь, чтобы не остаться не замеченными. И среди таких наставлений нет описания практических упражнений йоги. Среди таких наставлений нормы поведения, нормы существования, нормы устремлений, нормы понимания, описания взаимосвязей между сознанием и действием, нравственные наставления. 

Однако, очень распространено мнение среди буддистов, что самый верный способ следовать учению Будды Готамы - это заниматься медитацией. В связи с этим и хотелось увидеть основания для таких суждений. Это не нападки на медитативные практики, а поиск оснований для такого особого отношения к медитативным практикам. Почему я этот вопрос задаю? Потому что считаю, что у тех, кто такое внимание уделяет медитативным практикам, скорее всего есть основания для выделения их в особое действие, ставящее их в особое понятие "практика" в отличии от занятий размышлениями (концептуальными размышлениями).

Аргумент "здравый смысл", к которому меня и До призывали, как раз по моему разумению и означает поиск достаточных оснований для тех или других действий.

Аргумент, что многие на Востоке так делают, значит они что-то знают и делают это не зря, для меня не достаточное основание (хотя это я признаю, как аргумент). Недостаточное основание это объясняется тем, что до Будды Готамы тоже многие делали что-то в частности и медитативные практики, но результаты мне не известны положительные, если в качестве положительных результатов рассматривать именно достижения Готамы. Плюс ко всему, мой личный опыт показывает, что единство большинства в тех или иных действиях - это даже не залог нравственности, не только эффективности. Примеров тому уйма, но самые яркие - это единство народа Германии или России конца тридцатых - начала сороковых годов. В едимном порыве одни уничтожали евреев и делили их им3ущество, а другие орали "собакам - собачья смерть".

Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что я не оспариваю полезность медитативных практик. Я ищу для себя оснований для того, чтобы эти практики считать эффективными для мирянина, способными потеснить рассуждения, обсуждения, осмысления, рефлексию, чтение сутт. 

В связи с этим рассчитываю не на круговую оборону от воображаемых нападок, а на помощь найти такие основания. Суть помощи сводится к тому, что сообща будут найдены основания для распределения ограниченных ресурсов мирянина на те или другие занятия соразмерно их степени важности, а не соразмерно личным наклонностям или удовлетворенностям.

Этот вопрос для меня важен, как важен и вопрос последовательности прохождения пути. Ведь понятно, что самолет не построишь, произведя сначала сборку, а потом изготовиви для этой сборки детали и инструменты. Неужели в учении Будды Готамы последоывательность действий не имеет никакого значения. Но это уже другой вопрос, которого я вообще боюсь касаться, т.к. каждый вопрос встречается агрессивно, рассматривается как покушение на личный суверенитет.

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.



> И "витакка", и "вичара" - мышление.
> 
> Разница в том, что "витакка" связана с переходом по цепочке понятий, от одного к другому, а "вичара" - с рассмотрением одного понятия с разных сторон.


Подобную трактовку давал Анагарика Говинда.

Но ведь "витакка" и "вичара" переводится, как первоначальное и поддерживающее усилие. 
На мой взгляд, эти два варианта перевода не совсем синонимичны. Отсюда возник вопрос.

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.

Благодарю за пояснения. Теперь понятнее.



> Однако, очень распространено мнение среди буддистов, что самый верный способ следовать учению Будды Готамы - это заниматься медитацией. В связи с этим и хотелось увидеть основания для таких суждений. Это не нападки на медитативные практики, а поиск оснований для такого особого отношения к медитативным практикам. Почему я этот вопрос задаю? Потому что считаю, что у тех, кто такое внимание уделяет медитативным практикам, скорее всего есть основания для выделения их в особое действие, ставящее их в особое понятие "практика" в отличии от занятий размышлениями (концептуальными размышлениями).


Основанием, я думаю, является личная жизнь. Только чтением сутт человек не сильно продвигается. Выполняя только Паньча Сила можно быть хорошим человеком, но к Освобождению это не приведёт. Только создаст условия для практики, когда устранены помехи.
Следующая часть Пути  "самадхи" - инструмент работы с умом. В итоге эта работа и должна привести к третьей части - Мудрости.

Обычно для мирян рекомендуется первая часть т.к. на большее часто нет времени.



> Плюс ко всему, мой личный опыт показывает, что единство большинства в тех или иных действиях - это даже не залог нравственности, не только эффективности. Примеров тому уйма, но самые яркие - это единство народа Германии или России конца тридцатых - начала сороковых годов. В едимном порыве одни уничтожали евреев и делили их им3ущество, а другие орали "собакам - собачья смерть".


Ну, это вы, конечно, хватили  :Frown:  



> Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что я не оспариваю полезность медитативных практик. Я ищу для себя оснований для того, чтобы эти практики считать эффективными для мирянина, способными потеснить рассуждения, обсуждения, осмысления, рефлексию, чтение сутт.


Не потеснить, а дополнить! Именно дополнить!!!
Те, кто отвергают всё это и предлагают только сидеть в позе лотоса впадают в крайность.



> Этот вопрос для меня важен, как важен и вопрос последовательности прохождения пути. Ведь понятно, что самолет не построишь, произведя сначала сборку, а потом изготовиви для этой сборки детали и инструменты. Неужели в учении Будды Готамы последоывательность действий не имеет никакого значения. Но это уже другой вопрос, которого я вообще боюсь касаться, т.к. каждый вопрос встречается агрессивно, рассматривается как покушение на личный суверенитет.


То  - самолёт. А то - обучение. Мы ведь в школе тоже сразу несколько предметов учить начинаем. Хотя, конечно, из класса в класс глубина постижения увеличивается.

Так же и  с Путём: обычная последовательность Сила - Самадха - Пання и её можно проходить, как последовательно, так и параллельно с последующим углублением.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Вот ещё раз более конкретная ссылка на описание смысла, целей и преимуществ медитативной практики для мирян.
По-моему, вполне достаточное основание, чтобы считать медитативную практику по крайней мере не менее необходимой, чем чтение, обсуждение, осмысление.
То, что мы не можем найти в сутрах конкретный ответ на наш вопрос, ещё не дает нам оснований делать какие-либо выводы. Может быть, ежедневная медитация в то время была настолько распространена, что не требовала отдельного упоминания. Или может быть Будда не хотел, чтобы миряне, в силу тяжелого материального положения слишком загруженные работой, жертвовали чем-то ради слепого следования указаниям о ежедневной медитации. Это могло бы отвратить мирян от буддизма как от чего-то, требующего лишних затрат сил и времени. Тогда как указания о нравственности наоборот высвобождают время и силы, ранее тратившиеся на разврат и пьянство. 
Учитывая тяжелые условия жизни простых людей того времени, Будда, возможно, не хотел навязывать догмы, которые могли бы способствовать только усугублению положения.
Впрочем, это может быть справедливо и сейчас. Несмотря на научно-технический прогресс и эконономический подъем, сейчас даже в развитых странах есть люди, у которых нет даже полчаса свободного времени, чтобы потратить его на медитацию.
В таком случае людям остается только урывками изучать Дхамму, читая в автобусе, общаясь через и-нет на работе, думая о ней в любую свободную минуту. В самом деле, регулярная ежедневная медитация возможна только при относительно благоприятных условиях. Поэтому лично я бы даже сейчас не стал постоянно давить на то, что практика просто необходима, даже несмотря на очевидные преимущества медитативно практики перед теоретическим изучением. Всё, что мы получим от создания таких стереотипов - это множество разочаровавшихся последователей, думающих "раз уж от простого изучения все равно нет смысла, то зачем мне вообще этим заниматься?"

----------


## Zom

Ещё здесь вопрос в понимании проблемы жизни как таковой.
Этот момент либо не понятен большинству людей, либо понятен, но недостаточно глубоко, либо понятен глубоко, но слишком сильна привязанность к мирской жизни (семье, работе, делам, удовольствиям и т.д.)

Именно по этим трём причинам люди не порождают устремления уйти в монашество. А в последнем случае они даже могут начать искать "быстрые методы для мирян". Чтобы вот и телевизор под боком и чтобы Нирвана как-нибудь получилась.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Может быть, ежедневная медитация в то время была настолько распространена, что не требовала отдельного упоминания.


Из комментария к Сатипаттхана сутте:

Further, in that territory of the Kuru people, the four classes — bhikkhu, bhikkhuni, upasaka, upasika — generally by nature were earnest in the application of the Arousing of Mindfulness to their daily life. At the very lowest, even servants, usually, spoke with mindfulness. At wells or in spinning halls useless talk was not heard. If some woman asked of another woman, "Mother, which Arousing of Mindfulness do you practice?" and got the reply, "None at all," then that woman who replied so was reproached thus: "Your life is shameful; though you live you are as if dead," and was taught one of the kinds of Mindfulness-arousing. But on being questioned if she said that she was practicing such and such an Arousing of Mindfulness, then she was praised thus: "Well done, well done! Your life is blessed; you are really one who has attained to the human state; for you the Sammasambuddhas have come to be."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...oma/wayof.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Доброго времени!




> Но ведь "витакка" и "вичара" переводится, как первоначальное и поддерживающее усилие.


И кто же их так переводит? Я не встречал такого. 




> На мой взгляд, эти два варианта перевода не совсем синонимичны. Отсюда возник вопрос.


"Витакка" используется для переключения ума с неумелых качеств на понятия, соответствующие опоре сосредоточения, а "вичара" - уже для медитативного погружения (джханы), путем доступа к перцептивному образу сосредоточения через эти понятия.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/top...g3874.html#new

----------


## До

> Обычно для мирян рекомендуется первая часть т.к. на большее часто нет времени.


1. Именно так говорят учителя или Будда? (Что так как у вас нет времени, то рекомендуем заниматься первой частью.)


2. Мне попадалось разделение на два (четыре) вида практики - _приятный_ и _неприятный_. Насколько я понимаю приятный, это с практиками джханы, а неприятный без. Из этого можно сделать вывод, что можно достичь освобождения не практикуя джхану?




> The same four practices are found in D III, p. 106; A II, pp. 149, 154, V, p. 63: Catasso imā bhikkhave paṭipadā. Katamā catasso? Dukkhā paṭipadā dandhābhi&#241;&#241;ā, dukkhāpaṭipadā khippābhi&#241;&#241;ā, sukhāpaṭipadā dandhābhi&#241;&#241;ā, sukhā paṭipadā khippābhi&#241;&#241;ā. Ime kho bhikkhave catasso paṭipadā ti.
> It is interesting to note here that, in a conversation between Mogallāna and Sāriputta, the former confided that he had attained the state of arhant by the painful practice producing superior knowledge quickly (dukkhā paṭipadā khippābhi&#241;&#241;ā), whereas the latter confided that he had attained it by the pleasant practice producing superior knowledge quickly (sukhā paṭipadā khippābhi&#241;&#241;ā). A II, pp. 154-5.

----------


## До

Можно ли рассмотреть буддийскую мудрость (_пання_) конкретно?



> Самые важные вопросы повторяются многократно, из слова в слово, чтобы засесть в голове слушателя, как гвоздь в стене, как заповедь, чтобы не остаться не замеченными. И среди таких наставлений нет описания практических упражнений йоги. Среди таких наставлений нормы поведения, нормы существования, нормы устремлений, нормы понимания, описания взаимосвязей между сознанием и действием, нравственные наставления.


Я считаю, что наставления по йоге есть, но это не обычная йога (как у прочих индийцев и эзотериков), а правильная. Все нормы поведения и т.д. отличаются одним и тем-же - _различением_ благого от неблагого. Различать и уметь различать благое от неблагого - это мудрость. Это именно та способность, которая приводит к освобожднию.

----------


## До

Вот ещё одна мысль на тему практики джханы, как я понял эта практика даёт непостредственное переживание видов освобождения _вплоть до ниббаны_. Однако без мудрости, (которая достигается изучением, памятованием и различением) удержать её _невозможно_. Но без практики джханы для изучаещего третья благородная истина остается совершенно непонятной. Возможно это и есть тот неприятный момент (упомянутой мной 'болезнненой практики'). Правильно ли я понимаю?

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Именно так говорят учителя или Будда? (Что так как у вас нет времени, то рекомендуем заниматься первой частью.)


Будда. Посмотрите, например, Махамангала сутту. Где там вы увидите про джаны или випассану?

----------


## До

> Будда. Посмотрите, например, Махамангала сутту. Где там вы увидите про джаны или випассану?


Вижу. 


> http://www.vipassana.com/canon/khudd...ata/snp2-4.php
> 
> Austerity, celibacy,
> *seeing the Noble Truths,*
> realizing Unbinding:
>     This is the highest protection.
> 
> A mind that, when touched
> by the ways of the world,
> ...


"_Seeing the Noble Truths_" = випассана.

Но я спрашивал не есть ли сутты без упоминания джханы и випассаны, а про _рекомендуют первое так как на другое нет времени_. Тоесть про такую специфическую постановку.



> Обычно для мирян рекомендуется первая часть *т.к.* на большее часто нет времени.

----------


## До

_sergey_ привёл интересную ссылку, но почему-то удалил свой пост. Частично восстановлю:



> Dukkhā paṭipadā dandhābhiссā, dukkhāpaṭipadā khippābhiссā, sukhāpaṭipadā dandhābhiссā, sukhā paṭipadā khippābhiссā. 
> - С трудностями, болезненное движение (путь) и медленное (через долгое время) обретение высшего знания
> - С трудностями, болезненное движение и быстрое обретение высшего знания
> - легкое и приятное движение и медленное обретение высшего знания
> - легкое и приятное движение и быстрое обретение высшего знания.
> Ньянапоника тхера в "Life of Sariputta" разъясняет это так:
> The explanation of this passage is that if the suppression of the defilements preparatory to absorption or insight takes place without great difficulty, progress is called "easy" (sukha-patipada); in the reverse case it is "difficult" or "painful" (dukkha-patipada). If, after the suppression of the defilements, the manifestation of the Path, the goal of insight, is quickly effected, the direct-knowledge (connected with the Path) is called "swift" (khippabhiссa); in the reverse case it is "sluggish" (dandabhiссa).
> Эта классификация - не по признаку наличия или отсутствия джхан.
> p.s. Вот еще разъяснение этой классификации http://www.purifymind.com/PracticeBuddhaDharma.htm


По ссылке сказано в подтверждение о связи дуккха/сукха видов практик с практикой джхан следующее:



> In another discourse the Buddha says that the practice will be painful for a bhikkhu who dwells contemplating the foul aspect of the body, conscious of the repulsiveness of material food, conscious of not delighting in any world, contemplating the impermanence of all formations, conscious of death--in other words, a bhikkhu who is perfectly aware of all this within himself. *On the other hand, the bhikkhu who is able to develop the absorption states (jhana) will find the practice pleasant*.


Тоесть практика _випассаны_ - болезненная, а противопоставляемая ей практика _джханы_ - приятная.

----------


## Топпер

> Но я спрашивал не есть ли сутты без упоминания джханы и випассаны, а про рекомендуют первое так как на другое нет времени. Тоесть про такую специфическую постановку.


Странные вы вопросы задаёте.  Вроде бы вполне ясно, что лучше заниматься хоть чем то, нежели ничем.
Съездите в традиционную буддийскую страну. Многие миряне занимаются випассаной. А ещё большее количество ограничевается соблюдением обетов и даной. И никаких противоречий с буддийскими доктринами в этом нет.

----------


## До

> Странные вы вопросы задаёте. Вроде бы вполне ясно, что лучше заниматься хоть чем то, нежели ничем. Съездите в традиционную буддийскую страну. Многие миряне занимаются випассаной. А ещё большее количество ограничевается соблюдением обетов и даной. И никаких противоречий с буддийскими доктринами в этом нет.


Я как раз согласен с тем, что возможны различные подходы к практике. Вопрос я задавал с целью выяснить аутентично ли ваше утверждение о том, что учителя и Будда учат делать какие-то практики (и соответсвенно не делать другие) _на основании того, что нет времени_, и какие именно практики на этом основании (недостаток времени) рекомендовал Будда. Говорил ли Будда, к примеру, что если _недостаточно времени_, то достаточно практиковать памятование. Именно и только это меня интересует в данном ответвлении дискуссии.

----------


## До

> И среди таких наставлений нет описания практических упражнений йоги.


В AN VI.46 монахи, которые только изучают/проповедуют дхамму, (но не практикуют дхьяны), называются _дхаммайоги_.

К слову, в этой сутте сравнивающей дхаммайогов и дхьянинов, первых хвалят за то, что они своей мудростью постигают трудно постижимое, а вторых за то, что они на своём опыте испытали бессмертный элемент (ниббану).

----------


## Ассаджи

> В AN VI.46 монахи, которые только изучают/проповедуют дхамму, (но не практикуют дхьяны), называются _дхаммайоги_.


Ни о каких "йогах" там речь не идет. Слово "дхамма-йога" там означает нечто вроде "союза с дхаммой".

А если Вам интересно, как учил Будда, то его подход называют "анупубби-катха" ("постепенное обучение"):

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/dhamma/index.html

Он учил в соответствии со способностями слушателей.

Мирянина Бахию, ввиду его необычайных способностей, он сразу обучил Дхамме так, что тот стал Арахантом:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html

----------


## До

> Ни о каких "йогах" там речь не идет. Слово "дхамма-йога" там означает нечто вроде "союза с дхаммой".


Как же не идет ни о каких "йогах" если они прямо назваются йогами? Это я привел в том числе и для того, чтоб показать, что тот кого называют _йог_ не обязательно йог (в современном смысле).




> А если Вам интересно, как учил Будда, то его подход называют "анупубби-катха" ("постепенное обучение"):


Да это формула попадалась не раз, недавно цитировал Упали-сутту, там тоже было так - начало с даяния и т.д.


ps. Еще раз про _никаких_ не йогов, в тексте сказано "_The Pali term for the first group is 'dhammayoga'_", т.е. это имя для группы бхикшу, для бхикшу, а не просто о 'союзе с дхаммой' самом по себе. В словаре написано "_(yoga) -- dhamma˚ one who is devoted to the Dhamma A iii.355_", тоесть название для человека. Следовательно такой человек "дхармайог", даже если он и не йог в смысле хатха-йога.

----------


## Huandi

Второе значение слова "йогин" (йог) точно подходит под дхарма-йогина.




> Yogin 
> 
> Yogin (adj. -- n.) [fr. yoga, cp. Class. Sk. yogin] 1. ( -- ˚) applying oneself (to), working (by means of), using Vism 70 (hattha˚ & patta˚ using the hand or the bowl; but trsln p. 80: "hand -- ascetic" & "bowl -- ascetic"). <-> 2. *one who devotes himself to spiritual things, an earnest student, one who shows effort (in contemplation), a philosopher, wise man.* The word does not occur in the four Nikāyas. In the older verses it is nearly synonymous with muni. The oldest ref. is Th 1, 947 (pubbake yogī "Saints of other days" Mrs. Rh. D.). Freq. in Miln, e. g. pp. 2, 356 (yogi -- jana); at pp. 366, 393, 404, 417, 418 in old verses. Combd with yogвvacara Miln 366, 404. -- Further passages are Nett 3, 10, 61; Vism 2, 14, 66, 71 (in verse), 150, 320, 373, 509, 620, 651, 696; DhsA 195, 327.
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.3:1:367.pali

----------


## До

Там сказано не _йогин_, а _йога_. Видимо это принципиально разные слова.



> The word does not occur in the four Nikāyas.

----------


## Huandi

Если бы там было "йогин", то и вопросов бы не было. Но я не вижу ошибки, называть "связанных с дхаммой" дхамма-йогинами. Это не противоречит слову йогин, и не вступает в конфликт по смыслу. Даже если "йогин" тут и не выводить из "йога".

----------


## Топпер

> Я как раз согласен с тем, что возможны различные подходы к практике. Вопрос я задавал с целью выяснить аутентично ли ваше утверждение о том, что учителя и Будда учат делать какие-то практики (и соответсвенно не делать другие) на основании того, что нет времени, и какие именно практики на этом основании (недостаток времени) рекомендовал Будда. Говорил ли Будда, к примеру, что если недостаточно времени, то достаточно практиковать памятование. Именно и только это меня интересует в данном ответвлении дискуссии.


Чуть выше, уважаемый Ассаджи, я думаю, уже достаточно полно оветил на ваш вопрос, упомянув постепенное обучение.

По моему вполне логично, что человека ограничивают либо способности, либо время.

----------


## Pavel

> Основанием, я думаю, является личная жизнь. Только чтением сутт человек не сильно продвигается. Выполняя только Паньча Сила можно быть хорошим человеком, но к Освобождению это не приведёт...


Я уверен, что при этом Вы хорошо осознаете, что у всех личная жизнь и связанный с ней опыт различны. Опираясь лишь на личный опыт скорее всего следует быть осторожным в рекомендациях другим, какой именно практикой им следует заниматься.


> Обычно для мирян рекомендуется первая часть т.к. на большее часто нет времени.


Именно ради поиска таких рекомендаций из уст Готамы эта тема и заведена. 


> То  - самолёт. А то - обучение. Мы ведь в школе тоже сразу несколько предметов учить начинаем. Хотя, конечно, из класса в класс глубина постижения увеличивается.


Упоминая последовательность в постижении, я говорил о существовании методики постижения, а не о допустимости рассмотрения широкого спектра вопросов. Это легко видно на следующем примере. Если ученику начать разъяснять на уроке физики, как складываются силы, действующие на тело, то он не сможет Вас понять, если к этому моменту ему уже не разъяснено, как складываются векторы. К сожалению, последователям Дхаммы даны все материалы, все слова Будды в доступное употребление одновременно. По этой причине чаще всего приходится наблюдать, как в силу опоры на личный опыт и личное понимание многие начинают практику Дхаммы "с конца". Редко можно встретить буддиста, который не расскажет вам все о Пустоте. Редко можно встретить буддиста, который в обсуждении не сделает опоры на восьмеричный путь, как-бы им пройденный, а следовательно допускающий возможность оценки другого или его взглядов с позиции соответствия этому пути. И т.д. и т.п. Говоря о последовательности, я подразумеваю, что Будда Готама не мог упустить ее рассмотрение как очень важный аспект любой методологии обучения и постижения. Эта последовательность важна не с точки зрения последовательности действий илпи рассматриваемых вопросов, а с точки зрения нового постижения с опорой на предыдущее постижение ("достижение"). По этой причине вторая джхана не достижима до постижения первой методологически. Нельзя отказаться от работы ума, не научившись работать умом - отказываться как бы не от чего. Нельзя разъяснить ученику несовершенство теории Дарвина до того, как он овладеет теорией Дарвина. Иначе процесс обучения следовало бы просто называть процессом внушения.

----------


## Pavel

> Различать и уметь различать благое от неблагого - это мудрость. Это именно та способность, которая приводит к освобожднию.


Я согласен, что мудрость приводит к освобождению согласно наставлениям Будды Готамы. Меня смущает в Вашей формулировке сведения к тождеству мудрости и нравственности. Не вызывает никаких возражений, что способность - это мудрость, но хотелось бы уточнить, что различение на благое и не благое - это нравственность. Другими словами, хотелось бы укрепить Ваше высказывание другой формулировкой. Мудрость, основанная на нравственности, дает освобождение. С этой точки зрения и джхана, оторванная от нравственности, не ведет к мудрости. А если это так, то джхана сама по себе не может обладать особой ценностью, не может нести в себе положительного практического потенциала без должного осознания.

----------


## Pavel

> Но без практики джханы для изучаещего третья благородная истина остается совершенно непонятной.


 Я бы хотел предостеречь от употребления таких слов как "совершенно". В данном контексте такое слово придает высказыванию значение абсолютное, крайнее, лишает и рассуждения, и речь правильности - соответствия Срединному Пути.  :Smilie:  Какие основания у Вас считать, что "совершенно непонятно"? Разными путями люди постигают те или другие истины и степень их постижений не должна зависеть лишь от одной практики - этому противоречит весь остальной жизненный опыт.

----------


## Топпер

> . По этой причине чаще всего приходится наблюдать, как в силу опоры на личный опыт и личное понимание многие начинают практику Дхаммы "с конца". Редко можно встретить буддиста, который не расскажет вам все о Пустоте. Редко можно встретить буддиста, который в обсуждении не сделает опоры на восьмеричный путь, как-бы им пройденный, а следовательно допускающий возможность оценки другого или его взглядов с позиции соответствия этому пути.


Да, такое часто случается.



> Говоря о последовательности, я подразумеваю, что Будда Готама не мог упустить ее рассмотрение как очень важный аспект любой методологии обучения и постижения. Эта последовательность важна не с точки зрения последовательности действий илпи рассматриваемых вопросов, а с точки зрения нового постижения с опорой на предыдущее постижение ("достижение"). По этой причине вторая джхана не достижима до постижения первой методологически


Согласен с вами. 
Но, думаю, что не особого смысла искать конкретные указания. Ибо без хотя бы поверхностной нравственности трудно двигаться дальше. Так же без хорошей медитации трудно развить мудрость. 
На мой взгляд, это очевидные вещи.

----------


## Pavel

> В AN VI.46 монахи, которые только изучают/проповедуют дхамму, (но не практикуют дхьяны), называются _дхаммайоги_.
> 
> К слову, в этой сутте сравнивающей дхаммайогов и дхьянинов, первых хвалят за то, что они своей мудростью постигают трудно постижимое, а вторых за то, что они на своём опыте испытали бессмертный элемент (ниббану).


 Согласен, что "йога" я употребил в данном контексте неудачно, но смысл мною сказанного Вы, думаю, поняли. В любом случае спасибо за уточнение - оно верное и полезное.

----------


## Pavel

> Так же без хорошей медитации трудно развить мудрость. 
> На мой взгляд, это очевидные вещи.


 Топпер, Вы не встречали людей, которые никогда не занимались медитацией, но оказались мудрее Вас? Я этот вопрос задаю лишь для того, чтобы уточнить для себя, откуда такие вещи становятся "очевидными", у меня вовсе нет противоположного мнения. Мудрость - это не некая абсолютная величина. Мы наблюдаем ее проявления у самых различных людей в той или иной степени. Высшую степень мудрости в буддизме называют архатством. Говоря о мудрости, Вы имели в виду именно высшую степень мудрости? Если так, то на чем основана в этом случае "очевидность" такого представления?

----------


## Zom

> Говоря о мудрости, Вы имели в виду именно высшую степень мудрости? Если так, то на чем основана в этом случае "очевидность" такого представления?


Павел, есть запредельная, сверхмирская мудрость, которая непостижима обычным людям (даже если они всю свою жизнь будут читать книжки, долго долго рассуждать и строить всяческие мысленные теории, модели и прочее) а  достигается посредством медитации. Я думаю именно это имел в виду Топпер.

В житейской мудрости да - есть люди помудрее, есть не такие мудрые. Но это не высшая мудрость. В нашем уме есть вещи настолько скрытые, что до них не добраться простыми размышлениями и недостаточно и просто взглянуть пару раз внутрь себя, чтобы их открыть. Для их постижения требуются колоссальные усилия установки ума, требуется "накачать силу" ума и внимательности настолько, чтобы они смогли различить вещи, которые скрыты внутри нас и не видны нам в "обычной жизни", даже если мы очень сильно и захотим их увидеть. Вот зачем нужна серьёзная медитационная практика.

Чуть чуть про "нет времени для мирян из уст Будды". Я конечно не уверен, но мне кажется Будда никогда не говорил такую ерунду - типа у Вас вот нет времени, а потому делайте это. Скорее он сказал бы - Вы вот недостаточно духовно развиты, а потому делайте это. Но он так не говорил, потому что это бы обидило человека. Он это просто ясно видел и на основании этого давал соответствующую лекцию. Напримере таких, какие давал Анатапиндике (к примеру).

----------


## sergey

До, вы процитировали из моего сообщения (в сообщ. 60):



> Ньянапоника тхера в "Life of Sariputta" разъясняет это так:
> The explanation of this passage is that if the suppression of the defilements preparatory to absorption or insight takes place without great difficulty, progress is called "easy" (sukha-patipada); in the reverse case it is "difficult" or "painful" (dukkha-patipada). If, after the suppression of the defilements, the manifestation of the Path, the goal of insight, is quickly effected, the direct-knowledge (connected with the Path) is called "swift" (khippabhiссa); in the reverse case it is "sluggish" (dandabhiссa).
> Эта классификация - не по признаку наличия или отсутствия джхан.p.s. Вот еще разъяснение этой классификации http://www.purifymind.com/PracticeBuddhaDharma.htm
> По ссылке сказано в подтверждение о связи дуккха/сукха видов практик с практикой джхан следующее:
> Цитата:
> In another discourse the Buddha says that the practice will be painful for a bhikkhu who dwells contemplating the foul aspect of the body, conscious of the repulsiveness of material food, conscious of not delighting in any world, contemplating the impermanence of all formations, conscious of death--in other words, a bhikkhu who is perfectly aware of all this within himself. On the other hand, the bhikkhu who is able to develop the absorption states (jhana) will find the practice pleasant.


И добавили от себя: "Тоесть практика випассаны - болезненная, а противопоставляемая ей практика джханы - приятная."

Сначала переведу слова тхеры Ньянапоники: "смысл этого отрывка в том, что если подавление омрачений, предшествующее поглощению в джхану или прозрению, происходит без больших трудностей, то продвижение называется легким (сукха-патипада), в обратном случае - трудным или болезненным (дукха-патипада)." Дальше он пишет о второй части (быстрый/медленный). Как видите, здесь нет противопоставления джханы и отсутствия джханы.

Дальше, в статье, ссылку на которую я дал, приводятся несколько объяснений, почему продвижение может быть трудным (болезненным) или легким и постижение быстрым/медленным. Самое первое, цитирую и перевожу только про дукха/сукха:



> For the first group of four ways of practising, the Buddha gave the reasons why a meditator's progress can be (1) painful with slow attainment of knowledge, (2) painful with quick attainment of knowledge, (3) pleasant with slow attainment of knowledge, or (4) pleasant with quick attainment of knowledge. If a person is of the strongly passionate type (tibba-raga-jatika), of the strongly angry type (tibba-dosa-jatika), or of the strongly deluded type (tibba-moha-jatika), then that person will constantly experience the pain and grief (domanassa) that come from passion, anger, and delusion. A person without strong passion, strong hatred, and strong delusion will find the practice pleasant.


_Если личность относится к типу с сильной страстью, сильной неприязнью или сильной омраченностью, то такая личность будет постоянно испытывать боль и огорчения, возникающие из-за страсти, гнева и омраченности.
_
Как видно, здесь тоже нет деления по признаку джханы.

Дальше там еще есть варианты объяснений и есть и те слова, которые процитировали вы. Здесь тоже не совсем противопоставление. Перечисленные в первой части (неприятного пути) созерцания не совпадают с темами випассаны, хотя перекрываются. Это темы, в основном направленные на ослабление страсти, темы непривлекательности, перечисляю из цитаты - непривлекательность разлагающегося тела, непривлекательность переваренной еды, отсутствие восторга по отношению к миру, непостоянство санкхар, памятование о смерти. Созерцание непривлекательности тела может приводить к первой джхане. Созерцать непостоянство санкхар, если не ошибаюсь, можно и в джханах.
Дальше говорится, что для монаха, способного достигать джхан, практика будет легкой (приятной). Здесь не утверждается, что есть путь без джхан, а говорится, что есть темы созерцания, практику созерцания которых соотносят с болезненным путем, и говорится, что достижение джхан делает практику приятной. Но випассана не отрицает джхан, а джханы - випассаны.


Есть Китагири сутта (МН 70), где Будда перечисляет семь типов людей. Первые два типа - архаты. Первый тип - освобожденые обоими путями. Второй - освобожденный через мудрость. Первый тип - это те, кто телом прикоснулись мирных освобождений, превосходящих мир форм, бесформенных и увидели мудростью, что омрачения закончились. Вторые - которые не прикоснулись  телом мирных освобождений, превосходящих мир форм, бесформенных, но увидели мудростью, что омрачения закончились. Т.е. есть архаты, которые "не прикоснулись  телом мирных освобождений, превосходящих мир форм, бесформенных".

Еще напомню слова Будды из Дхаммапады:
372. Natthi jhaanaṃ apa~n~nassa, pa~n~naa natthi ajhaayato.
Yamhi jhaana~nca pa~n~naa ca, sa ve nibbaanasantike.
Перевод Топорова:
_Нет размышления у того, кто не знает; нет знания у того, кто не размышляет.
У кого же и размышление и знание, тот, действительно, близок к Нирване._

Из текста на пали видно, что речь идет о джхане и не о знании, а о мудрости (пання). Поэтому коряво переведу так:
_Нет джханы у немудрого; нет мудрости у того, кто не практикует джхану.
У кого же и джхана и мудрость, тот, действительно, близок к Нирване._

Слово yoga означает связь, узы. Вот например Yoga sutta
Так что дхамма-йоги в той сутре видимо означает, грубо говоря, "связанные с учением".

----------


## Ассаджи

> С этой точки зрения и джхана, оторванная от нравственности, не ведет к мудрости.


Джханы в полном объеме и не получится развить без развития нравственности.

“So vata, bhikkhave, bhikkhu agāravo appatisso asabhāgavuttiko ‘sabrahmacārīsu ābhisamācārikaṃ dhammaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘ābhisamācārikaṃ dhammaṃ aparipūretvā sekhaṃ dhammaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘sekhaṃ dhammaṃ aparipūretvā sīlakkhandhaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘sīlakkhandhaṃ aparipūretvā samādhikkhandhaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘samādhikkhandhaṃ aparipūretvā pa&#241;&#241;ākkhandhaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. (АН 3.15)

Bhikkhus, that bhikkhu who is unruly, rebellious and not of the sharing nature with co-associates in the holy life should complete the lesser ethics is not a possibility. Without becoming complete in the lesser ethics, that he should complete the training is not a possibility. Without completing the training, that he should complete the mass of virtues is not a possibility. Without completing the mass of virtues, that he should be complete in concentration is not a possibility. Without becoming complete in the mass of concentration, that he should be complete in wisdom is not a possibility.

http://mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Sutta-...kavaggo-e.html

Джхана снимает сдерживающее действие привычек распознавания, и у необузданного человека не хватит дисциплины нормально практиковать дальше. Да и использование практик для утончения удовольствий может вылиться боком.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Чуть чуть про "нет времени для мирян из уст Будды". Я конечно не уверен, но мне кажется Будда никогда не говорил такую ерунду - типа у Вас вот нет времени, а потому делайте это. Скорее он сказал бы - Вы вот недостаточно духовно развиты, а потому делайте это. Но он так не говорил, потому что это бы обидило человека. Он это просто ясно видел и на основании этого давал соответствующую лекцию. Напримере таких, какие давал Анатапиндике (к примеру).


Интересно, что досточтимый Сарипутта дал Анатхапиндике перед смертью продвинутые наставления по практике, добавив, что они обычно не даются мирянам:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....143.than.html

----------


## Zom

> Интересно, что досточтимый Сарипутта дал Анатхапиндике перед смертью продвинутые наставления по практике, добавив, что они обычно не даются мирянам:


Да, я знаю -)
Причём Анатапиндика попросил монахов всё ж таки давать такие учения мирянам с намёком на то, что вдруг они поймут сложную Дхамму. Но вообще судя по тому что говорил Буддадаса - в самом деле среди мирян огромное количество тех, кто даже "среднюю" Дхамму не может понять, неговоря уже о сложной.

----------


## Ассаджи

> До, вы процитировали из моего сообщения:
> 
> И добавили от себя: "Тоесть практика випассаны - болезненная, а противопоставляемая ей практика джханы - приятная."


Досточтимый Буддхагхоса, говоря о разновидностях путей, пишет, что тому, кто развивает видение-как-есть (випассана) без собранности (саматха) приходится очень тяжело, он подобен пловцу, пересекающему бурную реку. А тот, кто вначале развивает собранность (саматха), как бы пересекает реку на лодке, и ему приходится легче.

----------


## Zom

> Досточтимый Буддхагхоса, говоря о разновидностях путей, пишет, что тому, кто развивает видение-как-есть (випассана) без собранности (саматха) приходится очень тяжело, он подобен пловцу, пересекающему бурную реку. А тот, кто вначале развивает собранность (саматха), как бы пересекает реку на лодке, и ему приходится легче.


О, очень любопытно. Это написано в Visuddhi Magga? 
Если так нужно будет вычитать этот момент более подробно.

----------


## Ассаджи

Это из комментария Буддхагхосы к Аненьджасаппая сутте (MN 106)

Uparipannasa-Atthakatha 4.67

Samaapatti.m taava pada.t.thaana.m katvaa vipassana.m va.d.dhetvaa

When he has made the attainment of jhana the proximate cause of
insight and increased vipassana,

arahatta.m ga.nhanto bhikkhu naava.m vaa u.lumpaadiini vaa nissaaya

and he attains arahatship, the bhikkhu who is as it were depending on a boat or a raft

mahogha.m taritvaa paara.m gacchanto viya na kilamati.

croses the great flood and reaches the other side, is not tired.

Sukkhavipassako pana paki.n.nakasa'nkhaare sammasitvaa arahatta.m ga.nhanto

But the person with dry insight who has thoroughly known the particular conditioned dhammas and attains arahatship,

baahubalena sota.m chinditvaa paara.m gacchanto viya kilamati.

, after he has as it were cut the stream with much force and reaches the other side, is tired.

----------


## sergey

> Досточтимый Буддхагхоса, говоря о разновидностях путей, пишет, что тому, кто развивает видение-как-есть (випассана) без собранности (саматха) приходится очень тяжело, он подобен пловцу, пересекающему бурную реку. А тот, кто вначале развивает собранность (саматха), как бы пересекает реку на лодке, и ему приходится легче.


Речь сначала была немного о другом. Как понимать различение болезненного или легкого (приятного) путей в четырехчастном делении, про которое написал До. Так вот я считаю, что исходя из комментариев и самого текста деления неправильно сказать, что болезненный путь в этом делении = практика випассаны, а легкий, приятный=практика джханы, как это написал До. Путь может быть болезненным по разным перечисленным здесь раньше причинам, и так же - легким.
Кстати, вот еще комментарий об этом есть здесь:
http://www.triplegem.plus.com/saddham2.htm
И здесь пара слов на эту тему в комментарии к Девадаха сутте

----------


## sergey

На мой взгляд, цитата, которую привел Ассаджи в сообщении 78, поясняет вопрос. Повторюсь, об этом уже здесь писали.
Наставления монахам описывают весь путь до полного освобождения. Мирянам (как и вообще всем) Будда говорил о том, что было для них полезным и что было уместным сказать им. Если нет нравственности, то затруднено и вхождение в джханы. Как тут уже писали, первая джхана характеризуется оставлением (удалением от) дурных дхамм (акусала дхамма) и страсти. Если человек не может этого сделать, то и джхана не получается. Так ведь?
Я примерно в этом ключе понимаю и слова Топпера о том, что "времени не хватает". Т.е. мирянам (как и всем) Будда говорит о том, что им подходит в данный момент. А если кто продвинулся, тогда уже дело может дойти и до джхан.

Кстати, на e-sangha недавно была тема о медитации для мирян
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=63554
Там, кроме названной здесь сутты,  давали ссылки на сутты, где Будда говорит о созерцаниях (памятованиях) для мирян. Будда говорит, что всем, неважно мирянам или монахам, полезно часто вспоминать и размышлять о пяти темах: я подвержен старости, болезни, смерти, обязательно изменюсь и расстанусь со всем дорогим и привлекательным для меня, я - хозяин и наследник своих поступков. Что я сделаю, наследником этого я буду.
В другой он учит мирянина Маханаму памятованиям о Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе, о собственной нравственности, о щедрости и о богах.

----------


## Pavel

> Из текста на пали видно, что речь идет о джхане и не о знании, а о мудрости (пання). Поэтому коряво переведу так:
> _Нет джханы у немудрого; нет мудрости у того, кто не практикует джхану.
> У кого же и джхана и мудрость, тот, действительно, близок к Нирване._


Разве не следовало тогда перевести так: "Нет джханы у того, у кого нет пання; нет пання у того, кто не практикует джхану. У кого же и джхана и пання, тот действительно близок к Нирване."
Мне кажется, что при таком переводе остается еще больше возможностей для самостоятельного толкования текста. Под словом джхана в разных контекстах возникают слишком различные смыслы. Можно последовательно подставлять любой из них в данное высказывание, но перевод Топорова, пожалуй, сохранит наибольшую законченность и понятность. Все-таки перевод следует рассматривать в контексте всей сутты, чтобы можно было выбирать белее адекватные ее общему смыслу слова.

В частности это же место (я опубликую вместе с предшествующим и последующим контекстом) переведен Daw Mya Tin так: 


> Verse 368. The bhikkhu who lives exercising loving-kindness and is devoted to the Teaching of the Buddha will realize Nibbana—the Tranquil, the Unconditioned, the Blissful.
>  Verse 369. O bhikkhu, bale out the water (of wrong thoughts) from this boat (your body); when empty it will sail swiftly; having cut off passion and ill will you will realize Nibbana. 
>  Verse 370. Cut off the five (the lower five fetters) give up the five (the upper five fetters); and develop the five (controlling faculties). The bhikkhu who has freed himself of the five bonds (passion, ill will, ignorance, pride and wrong view) is called "One who has crossed the flood (of samsara)." 
>  Verse 371. O Bhikkhu, mediate, and do not be unmindful; do not let your mind rejoice in sensual pleasures. Do not be unmindful and swallow the (hot) lump of iron; as you burn (in niraya) do not cry, "This, indeed, is suffering." 
> * Verse 372. There can be no concentration in one who lacks wisdom; there can be no wisdom in one who lacks concentration. He who has concentration as well as wisdom is, indeed, close to Nibbana.* 
>  Verse 373. The bhikkhu who goes into seclusion (to meditate), whose mind is tranquil, who clearly perceives the Dhamma, experiences the joy which transcends that of (ordinary) men.
>  Verse 374. Every time he clearly comprehends the arising and the perishing of the khandhas, he finds joy and rapture. That, to the wise, is the way to Nibbana (the Deathless). 
>  Verse 375. For a wise bhikkhu in this Teaching, this is the beginning (of the practice leading to Nibbana): control of the senses, contentment, and restraint according to the Fundamental Precepts. 
>  Verse 376 Associate with good friends, who are energetic and whose livelihood is pure; let him be amiable and be correct in his conduct. Then, (frequently) feeling much joy he will make an end of dukkha (of the round of rebirths).


 Как видите, мы можем рассматривать уже три различных трактовки смысла сказанного в строфе 372.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Вы не встречали людей, которые никогда не занимались медитацией, но оказались мудрее Вас? Я этот вопрос задаю лишь для того, чтобы уточнить для себя, откуда такие вещи становятся "очевидными", у меня вовсе нет противоположного мнения.


Смотря о какой мудрости мы говорим. Если о житейской - то да, есть люди и помудрее. Если же о сверхмирской "буддийской", то нет, не встречал таких, кто бы познал аничча, анатта, дуккха и вёл бы при этом безнравственный образ жизни.

----------


## Pavel

> Джханы в полном объеме и не получится развить без развития нравственности.
> Джхана снимает сдерживающее действие привычек распознавания, и у необузданного человека не хватит дисциплины нормально практиковать дальше. Да и использование практик для утончения удовольствий может вылиться боком.


Как-то я не совсем понял применение нравственности для поддержания дисциплины нормально практиковать дальше (?) Вроде бы из Ваших слов получается, что нравственность необходима для практики в качестве стража усидчивости (?). Или в слово "дисциплина" Вы вкладывали какой-то другой смысл?

Но главный вопрос, который возникает в связи с появлением пары "джхана - нравственность": каким образом джхана (как практика) влияет на изменение нравственности? Дело в том, что в обсуждении используется это слово в двух значениях, которые как-то постоянно к месту и не к месту подменяют друг друга - то это медитативная практика, а то достигнутое состояние ума.

----------


## Pavel

> ... давали ссылки на сутты, где Будда говорит о созерцаниях (памятованиях) для мирян. Будда говорит, что всем, неважно мирянам или монахам, полезно часто вспоминать и размышлять о пяти темах: я подвержен старости, болезни, смерти, обязательно изменюсь и расстанусь со всем дорогим и привлекательным для меня, я - хозяин и наследник своих поступков. Что я сделаю, наследником этого я буду.
> В другой он учит мирянина Маханаму памятованиям о Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе, о собственной нравственности, о щедрости и о богах.


 Sergey, Вы меня извините, но как-то легко все время прктика медитации ассоциируется то с сосредоточением, то с размышлением, то с созерцанием, то с памятованием... Мне кажется, что таким образом, если подразумевать, что за перечисленными действиями в силу "здравого смысла" или "очевидного понимания" стоит медитативная практика, то следовало бы просто сказать, что все наставления Будды Готамы прямо указывали только на медитативную практику и ни на что больше указывать не могли.

----------


## sergey

> Разве не следовало тогда перевести так: "Нет джханы у того, у кого нет пання; нет пання у того, кто не практикует джхану. У кого же и джхана и пання, тот действительно близок к Нирване."
> Мне кажется, что при таком переводе остается еще больше возможностей для самостоятельного толкования текста. Под словом джхана в разных контекстах возникают слишком различные смыслы. Можно последовательно подставлять любой из них в данное высказывание, но перевод Топорова, пожалуй, сохранит наибольшую законченность и понятность. Все-таки перевод следует рассматривать в контексте всей сутты, чтобы можно было выбирать белее адекватные ее общему смыслу слова.


Вы пишете: "Под словом джхана в разных контекстах возникают слишком различные смыслы.". В сутрах тхеравадинского канона о джханах во множестве сутт Будда говорит схожие слова. Например описание четырех джхан в сутре о факторах сосредоточения
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an5-28.htm
Аналогичные описания встречаются в большом количестве сутт. А какие контексты и смыслы вы имеете в виду?
Здесь смысл вполне определен, а как раз у Топорова перевод неточный, потому что джхана и размышление - не одно и то же.
Почему я перевел пання? Потому что есть общепринятый перевод - мудрость. А вот слово джхана переводят разными словами и общепринятого нет. Например Daw Mya Tin переводит на англ. в вашей цитате как concentration. Вот и гадай, concentration или размышление. А что такое джхана, о которой говорится в строфе, описано в сутрах.

----------


## Pavel

Сообщение от Топпер:



> Так же без хорошей медитации трудно развить мудрость. 
> На мой взгляд, это очевидные вещи.


Сообщение от Pavel:



> Говоря о мудрости, Вы имели в виду именно высшую степень мудрости? Если так, то на чем основана в этом случае "очевидность" такого представления?





> Смотря о какой мудрости мы говорим. Если о житейской - то да, есть люди и помудрее. Если же о сверхмирской "буддийской", то нет, не встречал таких, кто бы познал аничча, анатта, дуккха и вёл бы при этом безнравственный образ жизни.


 Я не понял Ваш ответ, т.к. спрашивал об основаниях очевидности, что "без хорошей медитации трудно развить мудрость".

----------


## Топпер

Вы встречали когда-либо человека, который в полной мере постиг аничча, анатта, дуккха без медитативных медтодов?

----------


## sergey

> Sergey, Вы меня извините, но как-то легко все время прктика медитации ассоциируется то с сосредоточением, то с размышлением, то с созерцанием, то с памятованием... Мне кажется, что таким образом, если подразумевать, что за перечисленными действиями в силу "здравого смысла" или "очевидного понимания" стоит медитативная практика, то следовало бы просто сказать, что все наставления Будды Готамы прямо указывали только на медитативную практику и ни на что больше указывать не могли.


Логика этих ваших фраз мне непонятна. Слово медитация расплывчатое, в сутрах используются определенные слова, которые имеют определенные смыслы.
Здесь говорили о _бхаване_. _Бхавана_ означает примерно _развитие_. Есть выражения читта-бхавана, метта-бхавана и др. Читта-бхавана - это развитие, культивирование, тренировка ума с тем, чтобы он изменился, если не ошибаюсь бывает, что кратко это называют просто бхавана.
Есть разные понятия связанные с этим. Есть памятование (анусати). Есть понятие джхан, я дал ссылку на сутру, где оно поясняется. Есть понятие сосредоточенности (однонаправленности) ума - самадхи и т.д. Практика памятования, как я считаю, относится к читта-бхавана. 

Каким образом и из чего вы делаете вывод. что _все наставления Будды Готамы прямо указывали только на медитативную практику_, мне не понятно. Не вижу никаких оснований для этого, в том числе и в своих словах в этой теме.

----------


## Pavel

> А вот слово джхана переводят разными словами и общепринятого нет. Например Daw Mya Tin переводит на англ. в вашей цитате как concentration. Вот и гадай, concentration или размышление. А что такое джхана, о которой говорится в строфе, описано в сутрах.


 Я тоже говорил о неоднозначности слова в различных текстах. В частности в сутте, на которую Вы даете ссылку как на правильное понимание смысла слова "джхана", оно должно пониматься как состояние счастья и радости, которое достигается правильным сосредоточением. В этом смысле текст строфы 372 обретает совсем другой смысл: "Нет радости и счастья без мудрости и нет мудрости без радости и счастья..."

----------


## sergey

> Я тоже говорил о неоднозначности слова в различных текстах. В частности в сутте, на которую Вы даете ссылку как на правильное понимание смысла слова "джхана", оно должно пониматься как состояние счастья и радости, которое достигается правильным сосредоточением. В этом смысле текст строфы 372 обретает совсем другой смысл: "Нет радости и счастья без мудрости и нет мудрости без радости и счастья..."





> Вы даете ссылку как на правильное понимание смысла слова "джхана"


Это описание джханы Буддой.




> оно должно пониматься как состояние счастья и радости, которое достигается правильным сосредоточением.


Это состояние, которому присущи разные факторы, причем в разных джханах наличествуют разные факторы. Счастье и радость - это некоторые из атрибутов  первой и второй джхан. В первой также присутствуют например рассуждение и изучение и ряд других факторов, подробней о факторах, присутствующих в джханах можно прочитать в Анупада сутте.
Во второй джхане также присутствуют, как перечисленно в сутре, самадхи (сосредоточенность), "объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам- сампасаданам).". Как видно, здесь уже нет рассуждения и изучения (витакка и вичара).
В третьей джхане уже нет радости (восторга) - пити. т.д.
Так что джхана - это не радость и счастье, а состояние, описанное например в той сутте, на которую я сослался, в котором есть радость и счастье. (в первых двух джханах)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы встречали когда-либо человека, который в полной мере постиг аничча, анатта, дуккха без медитативных медтодов?


Я не знаю, как Вам ответить на этот вопрос. Попробую объяснить почему.

Если я Вам отвечу, что встречал, то Вы мне не поверите. Если я отвечу Вам, что я не встречал, то Вы посчитаете, что убедили меня в том, что без медитации не достигается абсолютная мудрость. На самом деле я просто не знаю Вашей шкалы мудрости. Что я подразумеваю под "шкалой мудрости". Для оценки того или другого явления мы пользуемся приборами, которые имеют шкалу шире, чем возможный диапазон исследоваемого явления. Мы говорим, что это естественно, т.к. в противном бы случае некоторые значения явления не могли бы быть прибором зарегистрированы (поняты). Чем уже шкала прибора, тем уже диапазон явления, которое мы им исследуем. Используя эту аналогию, я хочу Вам показать, что оценка абсолютной мудрости невозможна без обладания как минимум абсолютной мудрости. Стоит ли задаваться таким вопросом? По этой причине любой ответ "прибора", в данном случае меня, для Вас будет лживым, т.к. в Вашем представлении я - человек однозначно не обладающий той абсолютной мудростью, которая бы позволяла считать, что мой ответ отражает суть явления.

----------


## Топпер

> На самом деле я просто не знаю Вашей шкалы мудрости.


Я вам указал на эту шкалу: аничча, анатта, дуккха. Тот, кто постиг эти понятия на опыте, а не интеллектуально - мудры в буддийском смысле. Вы согласны?



> Для оценки того или другого явления мы пользуемся приборами, которые имеют шкалу шире, чем возможный диапазон исследоваемого явления. Мы говорим, что это естественно, т.к. в противном бы случае некоторые значения явления не могли бы быть прибором зарегистрированы (поняты). Чем уже шкала прибора, тем уже диапазон явления, которое мы им исследуем


То у вас самолёт, то прибор ригпометр. 
Не уверен, что все эти аналогии стоит применять.



> Используя эту аналогию, я хочу Вам показать, что оценка абсолютной мудрости невозможна без обладания как минимум абсолютной мудрости


Посмотрите, как живут ваши мудрые знакомые. Делают ли они нечто, что ведёт к страданию, а не к освобождению? Вот вам и критерий применения. 
Человек, вовсю рассуждающий об этих понятиях, но живущий не в соответствии с ними вряд ли постиг их на опыте.

По своему опыту могу сказать, что я не встречал таких людей: понимающих, что любое их действие создаёт ту или иную камму и не совершающих по этой причине каммически неумелых поступков. 
По этой причине для меня и очевидно, что без всех трёх стставляющих Пути не обойтись.

----------


## Pavel

> Это описание джханы Буддой.
> 
> 
> Это состояние, которому присущи разные факторы, причем в разных джханах наличествуют разные факторы.


 Конечно. Я лишь упростил ситуацию, назвав два из общего числа факторов, чтобы не перезагружать главную мысль сказанного обилием слов. Но суть сводится к идее, что под "джхана" в данном случае следовало бы использовать список эмоциональных состояний (счастье, радость, уверенность...) с последующей связью с мудростью. В любом случае при таком контексте связь с медитативной практикой превращается в личную инициативу в силу личных убеждений, что все эти состояния достигаются лишь медитативной практикой и не могут быть достигнуты другим путем.

Если бы джхана в данном контексте обозначала именно саму практику, то текст действительно имел бы тот смысл, который Вы ему придаете. Еслит же такой смысл этому слову придается, то приходится лишь удивляться, почему бы не использовать слово "бхавана", которое было бы более однозначно и уместно. 

Основная мысль моя сводится к тому, что прямая причинно-следственная связь между "бхавана" и "джхана", "сосредоточение", "размышление", "уединение", "мудрость".... - это лишь повторение мысли о том, что "медитативная практика - главная особая практика на пути к Освобождению", но не подтверждение самой этой идеи. Т.е. личная предрасположенность к этой идее позволяет (заставляет) так трактовать (переводить) текст, чтобы он соответствовал этой идее.

По этой причине я бы в переводе больше доверился не "буддисту-практику", а "грамотному языковеду".

----------


## Pavel

> То у вас самолёт, то прибор ригпометр. 
> Не уверен, что все эти аналогии стоит применять.


 В следующий раз я постараюсь найти более понятные для Вас аналогии.

----------


## Топпер

> В следующий раз я постараюсь найти более понятные для Вас аналогии.


Я к тому, что аналогии вообще (и хорошие и плохие) не очень хорошо  отражают реальность. В них можно так зарыться, что в итоге вместо ясности часто создаётся новая паутина взглядов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По этой причине я бы в переводе больше доверился не "буддисту-практику", а "грамотному языковеду".


А что такое "Грамотный языковед"?
Ни один переводчик не переводит терминов в областях, в которых не обладает непосредственным опытом. Если гуманитарий начнет переводить технические термины получится нечто смешное, но неприменимое.

Недостаточно знать переводы слов, нужно уметь их применять на практике, понимать, на что эти слова указывают.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, нельзя только логически понять, что значит "белое". Нужно понять, что белое - это чувственное восприятие. Нельзя рассуждениями заменить практику успокоения ума, практику сосредоточения ума, практику наблюдения за импульсами ума. Джхана - это термин указвающий на происходящее в уме, не обнаружив этого происходящего в уме нельзя никакими размышлениями понять, что это такое. Можно совсем ничего не знать из описаний, но практикуя наблюдение за движениями ума достаточно будет нескольких слов, чтобы быстро понять, о чем идет речь. 

Можно быть очень эрудированным, можно глубоко и многосвязно знать сутры, однако так и не найти в личном восприятии, что же такое описывается.
Это все равно что знать обо всем, что называют сладким, знать все описания сладкого в тонкостях и сравнениях, но никогда сладкого не пробовать. Какой в этом смысл? Любой кто не знает может сам попробовать и сравнить и согласиться или не согласиться с чьими-то описаниями.

Поэтому Вам все время и напоминают о практике. Есть вещи, которые бессмысленно просто обсуждать. Нужно знать, нужно воспринимать и описывать воспринимаемое, а не пытаться находить ответы в чужих описаниях.

Если вы не смотрели фильм, то сколько бы отзывов Вы о нем не услышали - Вы не имеете собственных впечатлений. Вас легко поймать на деталях, и Вы будете спорить, что этого не было в описаниях, значит не было и в фильме.

Но вместо того, чтобы посмотреть фильм Вы начинаете спорить и убеждать, что смотреть фильм - не нужно, нужно читать описания, и все должны прочитать описания, чтобы понять Ваш ход рассуждений. Посмотрите фильм, Павел.

----------


## sergey

> Т.е. личная предрасположенность к этой идее позволяет (заставляет) так трактовать (переводить) текст, чтобы он соответствовал этой идее.


Павел, я как раз не стал переводить слово джхана, а оставил это понятие непереведенным, дав вам ссылку на сутру, где оно разъясняется. так что я здесь ничего не трактовал и даже не переводил.

----------


## Zom

Ещё добавлю (к посту BTR) - в книжке Корнфилда про буддийских мастеров описана вкратце жизнь Архата У Кьё Дина (бирманца, жившего в конце 19-нач. 20вв)

Там сказано, что он имел очень скудное образование и вообще ничего не знал про буддизм, но очень быстро стал архатом, потому как начал практиковать внимательность. У него был такой резкий рост в этом, что он достиг всех 4 ступеней за один год. А после достижения приезжали разные учители и спрашивали его о тех или иных вещах. И он очень точно на всё отвечал - хотя сам о буддизме не знал практически ничего.

Такие вот... дела!
=)

----------


## Толя

Он просто не получал классического образования. Вы немного подменяете понятия. Если он говорил о Дхарме с другими учителями, то не знать ничего про буддизм он не мог. Это как художник, который не умеет рисовать.

----------


## Zom

> Он просто не получал классического образования. Вы немного подменяете понятия. Если он говорил о Дхарме с другими учителями, то не знать ничего про буддизм он не мог. Это как художник, который не умеет рисовать.


На самом деле моя мысль была таковой, что он не сидел, не философствовал, не изучал бесчисленные сутты и трактаты и так далее. Он делал дело и его сделал. А уже после этого, видимо, стал уже что-то изучать по "питакам". Но вообще моё мнение такое, что он в предыдущих рождениях много сделал. Может был Sakadagami уже в прошлой жизни.

----------


## Pavel

> А что такое "Грамотный языковед"?
> *Ни один* переводчик не переводит терминов в областях, в которых не обладает непосредственным опытом.


Это неправда, как является неправдой любое крайнее мнение. Можно до бесконечности практиковать медитации, но так и не понять, в чем суть Срединного Пути, в чем суть правильного понимания, правильной речи... 


> Если гуманитарий начнет переводить технические термины получится нечто смешное, но неприменимое.


Для меня выглядит довольно странным Ваше непонимание того, что получиться может как смешное, так и не смешное, как применимое, так и не применимое. Странным не в силу собственной значимости этим пониманием, а в силу уважения к Вам и не готовности к такому Вашему непониманию. 




> Недостаточно знать переводы слов, нужно уметь их применять на практике, понимать, на что эти слова указывают.


Попробую Вас спросить в той манере, которая Вам близка и понятна: "а что такое "переводы слов"? Почему Вами рассматриваются "переводы слов" в каком-то особом ключе их оторванности от их применения и понимания, но зато применение и понимание обрамляются чудесным образом в умение и практику. Вы обладаете умением на практике понимать смысл слов и доносить этот смысл до людей? Если да, то воспользуйтесь им.

----------


## Zom

> Это неправда, как является неправдой любое крайнее мнение. Можно до бесконечности практиковать медитации, но так и не понять, в чем суть Срединного Пути, в чем суть правильного понимания, правильной речи...


Можно не понять, конечно. Всё зависит от результатов практики. Можно практиковать более удачно и менее удачно (в плане достижения конкретного опыта, понимания).

Но когда человек достигает плодов практики - тех или иных, то он их достигает и как раз-таки способен всё это гораздо лучше объяснить, чем любая книга.
А у меня вот есть сильные сомнения по поводу того, что достигший глубоких медитативных уровней человек будет объяснять данное состояние менее понятно, чем начитавшийся всяких "питак" буддолог.

----------


## Shum

> Дело в том, что в обсуждении используется это слово в двух значениях, которые как-то постоянно к месту и не к месту подменяют друг друга - то это медитативная практика, а то достигнутое состояние ума.


Давайте же и слово нравственность рассмотрим в двух значениях, вернее двух аспектах. С одной стороны Вы совершенно верно указываете, 


> хотелось бы уточнить, что различение на благое и не благое - это нравственность


 Но есть не менее важный аспект: мало различить благое от неблагого, нужно еще деяния тела, речи и ума выстраивать в соответствии с этим различением. Даже относительно небольшой опыт медитативной практики показывает, что она здорово помогает в указанном втором аспекте.

----------


## Pavel

BTR, Вы меня извините, но я все-таки попробую обратить Ваше внимание на такие Ваши слова, которые неумелые, пустые, не несущие в себе никакого смысла. Может быть в будущем, это поможет Вам серьезнее относиться именно к смыслу слов, а не к тому эмоциональному состоянию, вызванному эмоциональным отношением, которое в них содержится вместо смысла. Не обижайтесь, это лишь попытка ответить Вам Вашими же словами, что позволит Вам увидеть истинный смысл сказанных Вами же слов


> Pavel, нельзя только логически понять, что значит "белое". Нужно понять, что белое - это чувственное восприятие.


BTR, нельзя только на чувственном уровне понять, что значит "черное". Нужно осознать, что "черное" - это может быть и результат слепоты.


> Нельзя рассуждениями заменить практику успокоения ума, практику сосредоточения ума, практику наблюдения за импульсами ума..


 Нельзя практикой успокоения ума, практикой сосредоточения ума, практикой наблюдения за импульсами ума заменить практику рассуждений, практику рефлексии, практику общения, практику чтения. .


> Джхана - это термин указвающий на происходящее в уме, не обнаружив этого происходящего в уме нельзя никакими размышлениями понять, что это такое. Можно совсем ничего не знать из описаний, но практикуя наблюдение за движениями ума достаточно будет нескольких слов, чтобы быстро понять, о чем идет речь.


Учение Дхаммы - это термин, указывающий на то наследие мудреца, которое он оставил людям, чтобы помочь другим людям освободиться от омрачений. Можно совсем ничего не знать о практиках наблюдения за движениями ума, но непрерывно осмысляя Учение, рефлексируя во время мышления, во время произнесения слов, во время совершения поступков, достаточно будет одного проявления, чтобы быстро раскрыть природу всего бытия.
.


> Можно быть очень эрудированным, можно глубоко и многосвязно знать сутры, однако так и не найти в личном восприятии, что же такое описывается..


 Можно сидеть в медитациях, можно заниматься подношениями, можно многосвязно заниматься другими практиками, но так и не найти на уровне личного восприятия, что же такое практикуется.
.


> Это все равно что знать обо всем, что называют сладким, знать все описания сладкого в тонкостях и сравнениях, но никогда сладкого не пробовать. Какой в этом смысл? Любой кто не знает может сам попробовать и сравнить и согласиться или не согласиться с чьими-то описаниями..


 Это все равно, что видеть деревья каждый день, слышать птиц каждый день, чувствовать запах моря каждый день, но так и не понять того закона единства, который заставляет птиц петь, море пахнуть, деревья производить кислород, а тебя все это чувствовать. Какой в этом смысл? Любой, кто чувствует соглашается или не соглашается с чьими-то описаниями по причине, что не владеет Истиной, а лишь является рабом своих ощущений.



> Поэтому Вам все время и напоминают о практике. Есть вещи, которые бессмысленно просто обсуждать. Нужно знать, нужно воспринимать и описывать воспринимаемое, а не пытаться находить ответы в чужих описаниях..


Поэтому Вам все время и напоминают о размышлениях. Есть вещи, которые бессмысленно просто наблюдать в одиночестве. Нужно обращаться к чужому опыту, общаться, обретать возможность взглянуть другими глазами, а не пытаться искать ответы в своем чувственном восприятии. 



> Если вы не смотрели фильм, то сколько бы отзывов Вы о нем не услышали - Вы не имеете собственных впечатлений. Вас легко поймать на деталях, и Вы будете спорить, что этого не было в описаниях, значит не было и в фильме..


Если Вы просто смотрели фильм, то насколько бы он Вас ни потряс эмоционально, Вас легко поймать на его непонимании, на непонимании идей автора и непонимании героев фильма. Вы будете спорить, что этого не было в фильме, а значит выдумано размышляющим "умником".



> Но вместо того, чтобы посмотреть фильм Вы начинаете спорить и убеждать, что смотреть фильм - не нужно, нужно читать описания, и все должны прочитать описания, чтобы понять Ваш ход рассуждений. Посмотрите фильм, Павел.


Но вместо того, чтобы обсуждать фильм в том месте, где ничего другого кроме обсуждений делать нельзя (где не показывают фильмов, а только их обсуждают), Вы начинаете спорить и убеждать, что обсуждать фильм не нужно, нужно смотреть фильм, все должны посмотреть фильм, чтобы понять Ваше вИдение фильма. Обсуждайте фильмы на форумах, BTR.

BTR, я согласен с каждым сказанным Вами словом, надеюсь, что и мои слова не вызывают у Вас возражений.

*BTR*, если внимательно посмотреть на утвердительные высказывания на форуме, то подавляющее их число будет возможно разделить на две группы: 1) высказывания, раскрывающие отношение говорящего;
2) высказывания, раскрывающее основания для такого отношения говорящего.

*Я предлагаю Вам практическое (самое простое) упражнение*, развивающее внимание к речи и мысли. Суть его в следующем. Попробуйте не писать высказывания, выражающие отношение к обсуждаемому вопросу или объекту/субъекту, если за ним не следует разъяснение оснований для такого Вашего отношения. Попробуйте объявить о таком своем намерении во всеуслышание, чтобы товарищи, а именно таким, например, я себя по отношению к Вам ощущаю, могли помочь Вам напомнить, когда такое внимание к речи будет утеряно. Это способ превратить общение на форуме в практику внимательности, а не просиживание на форуме с призывами бросить форум и пойти заняться практикой внимательности (очень напоминает призывы наркомана бросить всех курить). 

Если Вас заинтересовала такая практика внимательности и она у нас получится, то готов предложить седующее "упражнение" посложнее.

----------


## Shum

Наблюдая развернувшуюся полемику хочется утрировать аналогию восьмеричного пути с одновременным изучением нескольких предметов в школе.
Представим себе,  что Благородный путь подобен не просто плоту, но эскадре, скорость которой равна скорости самого медленного корабля. Тогда наибольший эффект будет давать приложение усилий к наименее развитым компонентам пути.

----------


## Pavel

> Можно не понять, конечно. Всё зависит от результатов практики. Можно практиковать более удачно и менее удачно (в плане достижения конкретного опыта, понимания).


Отлично. Надеюсь, что Вы теперь поймете, что совершенно таким же образом можно размышлять над суттами и рефлексировать во время своих умственных и физических действий как удачно, так и не удачно (в плане достижения конкретного понимания на уровне изменения сознания)



> Но когда человек достигает плодов практики - тех или иных, то он их достигает и как раз-таки способен всё это гораздо лучше объяснить, чем любая книга.


 Zom, если Ваша практика принесла Вам хоть какие-либо плоды, то покажите их, сделайте то, о чем Вы говорите, объясните что-нибудь лучше, чем книга. Что толку от Вашей личной уверенности, что Вы как-то правильнее стали видеть, чем раньше видели - покажите это свое новое видение другим.



> А у меня вот есть сильные сомнения по поводу того, что достигший глубоких медитативных уровней человек будет объяснять данное состояние менее понятно, чем начитавшийся всяких "питак" буддолог.


Никому не нужно объяснение состояний медитативных практик, если не видны их (практик) плоды. Не надо от буддолога требовать, чтобы он в переводы вклеивал свои личные состояния - он же не Будда, по крайней мере плоды его практик не видны, чтобы я верил его состояниям. Поэтому от буддолога требуется точное знание этимологии слова, грамматики, культуры и истории, а не личной практики, иначе песня Битлз превратится в "Мойша - поклонник Битлз и любитель караоке - напел". Сосбтвенно этим и объясняется такое разнообразие буддийских учений вплоть до принципиальных расхождений в практике Дхаммы - тем, что от имени Будды описывают личное видение, а мирянину всяк Учитель, кто хотя бы не мирянин.

----------


## warpig

Павел, извините за личный вопрос - вы высыпаетесь (часовой пояс то у вас  Владивостока)?

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, что касается языков, до даже на русском языке без специальных знаний люди могут говорить одни и те же слова и не понимать друг-друга. Я увлекаюсь нелинейной динамикой и даже на специализированных форумах есть люди, которые в разной степени владеют предметом. Часто требуется несколько месяцев глубокого исследования, чтобы пробиться сквозь термин, который никто не может объяснить. Потом кто-то его понимает, и достаточно нескольких слов, чтобы разобравшийся смог объяснить остальным все тонкости. Такова цена прямого понимания.

Меня не занимают обсуждения обсуждений, простите.

----------


## Mike

> Я увлекаюсь нелинейной динамикой и даже на специализированных форумах есть люди, которые в разной степени владеют предметом.


Не могли бы вы дать адреса этих форумов?

----------


## До

> Я согласен, что мудрость приводит к освобождению согласно наставлениям Будды Готамы. Меня смущает в Вашей формулировке сведения к тождеству мудрости и нравственности. Не вызывает никаких возражений, что способность - это мудрость, но хотелось бы уточнить, что различение на благое и не благое - это нравственность. Другими словами, хотелось бы укрепить Ваше высказывание другой формулировкой. Мудрость, основанная на нравственности, дает освобождение. С этой точки зрения и джхана, оторванная от нравственности, не ведет к мудрости. А если это так, то джхана сама по себе не может обладать особой ценностью, не может нести в себе положительного практического потенциала без должного осознания.


Под рукой сейчас только такая цитата из комментариев к сутте MN 22:



> "There are here, O monks, some foolish men who study the Teaching;9 having studied it, they do not wisely examine the purpose of those teachings. To those who do not wisely examine the purpose, these teachings will not yield insight.10
> _________
> 10. Dhammaa na ni jjhaanam khamanti. _Comy_: The teachings do not become clear, do not come into the range (of understanding); so that one cannot discern whether in the respective place of the exposition, morality is spoken of, or concentration, insight, the paths, the fruits, the round of existence or its ending. *Sub-Comy: "That is, once cannot understand that the purpose of morality is the attaining of concentration, the purpose of concentration the winning of insight, etc."*


и  MN 8:



> "Harmlessness (i.e., the principle of non-violence) has the characteristic mark of making one refrain from immorality which, on its part, has the mark of harming. Hence harmlessness is an especially strong productive cause of morality; and *morality, again, is the basis for concentration of mind, while concentration is the basis for wisdom*. In that way harmlessness (non-violence) is the root of all virtues.
> "Furthermore, in the case of the highest type of men (uttamapurisa) who have noble aspirations, who act considerately and wisely, also their mental concentration and their wisdom, just as their morality, is conducive to the weal and happiness of others. In that way, too, compassion is the root of all virtues, and therefore it has been mentioned at the beginning.
> "Now, (after harmlessness), the salutary courses of action (kusala-kammapatha; 2-11) are to show that these states are produced by harmlessness. Then follow the eight states of rightness (11-18) to show that they must be brought about by basing them on morality, which is the root of these virtues.





> Какие основания у Вас считать, что "совершенно непонятно"?


Я имел ввиду понятно абстрактно, в противоположность опытному пониманию. Лично я не считаю абстрактное понимание за понимание, поэтому так и выразился.

----------


## До

> "Тоесть практика випассаны - болезненная, а противопоставляемая ей практика джханы - приятная."
> 			
> 		
> 
> Досточтимый Буддхагхоса, говоря о разновидностях путей, пишет, что тому, кто развивает видение-как-есть (випассана) без собранности (саматха) приходится очень тяжело, он подобен пловцу, пересекающему бурную реку. А тот, кто вначале развивает собранность (саматха), как бы пересекает реку на лодке, и ему приходится легче.


Я так и подразумевал, что имеются ввиду уклоны в тот или другой вид практики, а не то что они никак не могут совмещаться (как, вероятно, понял мои слова sergey). Тоесть тот кто практикует восновном только випассану, для него путь болезненный, если восновном только джханы, для него приятен. Разовью свою мысль дальше - в том объяснении, которое мне попадалось, первый путь был болезненный из за сильного действия трёх клеш, а второй, с дьхянами (или может *в* дхьянах), приятный из за отсутствия сильного действия клеш. Как я понимаю в джханах нет _акусала_ в виде грубых килес, (есть только неопределённые корни). Следовательно, монах овладевший джханами научился подавлять [грубые] килесы и не испытвать от них [сильного] страдания.





> It is interesting to note here that, in a conversation between Mogallāna and Sāriputta, the former confided that he had attained the state of arhant by the painful practice producing superior knowledge quickly (dukkhā paṭipadā khippābhiссā), whereas the latter confided that he had attained it by the pleasant practice producing superior knowledge quickly (sukhā paṭipadā khippābhiссā). A II, pp. 154-5.


 


> Cf. the explanation of the four pratipads given in A II, pp. 149-150: Someone is by nature excessively greedy (tibbarāgajātiko), angry (tibbadosajātiko) and ignorant (tibbamohajātiko), and frequently experiences the pain and suffering caused by greed, hatred and illusion, and his five faculties (paсcinriyāni), namely faith (saddhā), energy (viriya), attentiveness (sati), concentration (samādhi) and wisdom (paссā) are weak (mudūni). As a result of the weakness of his five faculties, he arrives slowly at the insight leading to the destruction of the impurities (āsavakkhaya). This is called the painful practice producing superior knowledge slowly (dukkha paṭipadā dandhābhiссā).
> 
> Someone is excessively greedy … and frequently experiences the suffering …, but his five faculties are sharp. As a result of these sharp faculties he arrives quickly … This is called the painful practice producing superior knowledge quickly (dukkhā paṭipadā khippābhiссā).
> 
> Someone is not excessively greedy and does not experience the pain and suffering produced by greed … but his five faculties are weak. Thus he arrives slowly at the insight … This is called the pleasant practice producing superior knowledge slowly (sukhā paṭipadā dandhābhiссā).
> 
> Someone is not excessively greedy … and his five faculties are sharp. Thus he arrives quickly…. This is called the pleasant practice producing superior knowledge quickly (sukhā paṭipadā khippābhiссā).





> In another discourse the *Buddha says* that the practice will be painful for a bhikkhu who dwells contemplating the foul aspect of the body, conscious of the repulsiveness of material food, conscious of not delighting in any world, contemplating the impermanence of all formations, conscious of death--in other words, a bhikkhu who is perfectly aware of all this within himself. On the other hand, the bhikkhu who is able to develop the absorption states (jhana) will find the practice pleasant. (http://www.purifymind.com/PracticeBuddhaDharma.htm)





> Дальше говорится, что для монаха, способного достигать джхан, практика будет легкой (приятной). *Здесь не утверждается, что есть путь без джхан, а говорится, что есть темы созерцания*, практику созерцания которых соотносят с болезненным путем, и говорится, что достижение джхан делает практику приятной. Но випассана не отрицает джхан, а джханы - випассаны.


Тоесть, по вашему мнению, эти два (четыре) способа практики не соотносятся с теми четырьмя способами обретения архатства, а просто некие практики не приводящие к освобождению?

----------


## До

> Кстати, вот еще комментарий об этом есть здесь: http://www.triplegem.plus.com/saddham2.htm


Интересно в http://www.triplegem.plus.com/saddham2.htm утверждается, что болезненная практика (достижения плода сотапанны) у того, _кто в прошлой жизни не практиковал саматху_. И вообще различение идет так - есть/нет саматхи (в прошлой жизни) - практика приятная/неприятная; есть/нет випассаны (в прошлой жизни) - практика быстрая/медленная. Тоесть непосредственно саматха и виппассана _не противопоставляются, а сочетаются_ четырьмя способами.




> Речь сначала была немного о другом. Как понимать различение болезненного или легкого (приятного) путей в четырехчастном делении, про которое написал До. Так вот я считаю, что исходя из комментариев и самого текста деления неправильно сказать, что болезненный путь в этом делении = практика випассаны, а легкий, приятный=практика джханы, как это написал До. Путь может быть болезненным по разным перечисленным здесь раньше причинам, и так же - легким.


Пожалуй вы правы, а я ошибался. Развитие индрий (соотвествет випассане) и влияет на скорость достижения, а развитие саматхи (соответствует джханам) и влияет на приятность.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как-то я не совсем понял применение нравственности для поддержания дисциплины нормально практиковать дальше (?) Вроде бы из Ваших слов получается, что нравственность необходима для практики в качестве стража усидчивости (?). Или в слово "дисциплина" Вы вкладывали какой-то другой смысл?
> 
> Но главный вопрос, который возникает в связи с появлением пары "джхана - нравственность": каким образом джхана (как практика) влияет на изменение нравственности? Дело в том, что в обсуждении используется это слово в двух значениях, которые как-то постоянно к месту и не к месту подменяют друг друга - то это медитативная практика, а то достигнутое состояние ума.


Джхана - это практика однонаправленного состояния ума. По ходу практики ум преобразуется.

Цели (в том числе цели практики), намерения, привычки заложены в уме, и они так или иначе затрагиваются практикой. Если не рефлексировать происходящее, и не обновлять цели, то они могут потеряться.

Тогда могут потеряться и мотивы преодоления сильных приятных или мучительных чувств, возникающих в ходе преобразования ума.

Ли Брейсингтон упоминает о том, что зачастую люди после первоначальной практики джхан увлекаются чувственными удовольствиями.

Насколько я понимаю, на уровне нейрофизиологии, снижается степень торможения первичных мозговых центров, лимбической системы.

Поэтому вопрос развития нравственности, рефлексивности в поведении, становится еще более актуальным.

Как я понимаю, на уровне нейрофизиологии при практике рефлексивности развивается неокортекс, вторая сигнальная система.

----------

Аминадав (20.05.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Пожалуй вы правы, а я ошибался. Развитие индрий (соотвествет випассане) и влияет на скорость достижения, а развитие саматхи (соответствует джханам) и влияет на приятность.


Я поясню свою мысль, т.е. как я понял это деление и объяснение. Я понимаю это деление как эмпирическое. Например, если рассмотреть тех, кто достиг освобождения, то у одних это достигалось трудной и болезненной практикой (следования пути), у других - легкой и безболезненной. Одни быстро обретали знание, другие - медленно. Получается четыре варианта. Как я понимаю, речь здесь идет об одной жизни, а не также о предыдущих. Мне кажется, что пример болезненной практики - в комментарии к Дхаммападе в истории о тхере Годхике. Пример легкой практики - Сарипутта, он сам сказал о себе, что у него она была легкой. 

Теперь вопрос, а почему практика бывает болезненной или легкой? И здесь уже разные авторы, (сейчас мне сложно сказать, на что каждый из них опирался в каждом отдельном случае во всех текстах, которые мы с вами упоминали, но там были ссылки на сутры и комментарии), приводят разные причины и объяснения
- сильные/слабые страсть, ненависть и омраченность
- В прошлой жизни практиковал ли саматху или нет
- делает упор на саматху с самого начала или нет
- практика с упором на усилия или на "отпускание" (detachment, там, где я это прочитал).
 - еще практика может быть болезненной у тех, кто созерцает названные темы (непривлекательность тела и т.д.)


Но в конкретной ситуации если взять двух монахов, _которые практикуют схожие практики_, то у одного при этом практика может быть легкой и безболезненной, а у другого - тяжелой и болезненной. Ведь так?
И то же беспокойство или спокойствие ума может быть обусловлено разными причинами.
Беспокойство ума может быть вызвано предшествующими поступками, классический пример - Аджатасатту.



> И вот царь Магадхи Аджатасатту Ведехипутта, возрадовавшись словам Блаженного, поднялся с сиденья, приветствовал Блаженного и обойдя его с правой стороны, удалился.
> 
> 102. И вот, вскоре после ухода царя Магадхи Аджатасатту Ведехипутта, Блаженный обратился к монахам: "Этот царь, монахи, поражен; этот царь, монахи, потрясен. Если бы этот царь, монахи, не лишил жизни отца, добродетельного царя добродетели, то уже на этом сиденье обрел бы непорочное, свободное от скверны виденье истины".


А нравственность, наоборот, как не раз говорил Будда, например здесь, способствует, приводит к внутреннему миру и спокойствию.

Т.е. я хотел сказать, что из этого четырехчастного деления не следует, что если взять двух человек, у одного из которых практика была болезненная, а у другого - легкая (в той жизни, в которой они достигли освобождения), то это будет означать, что (в этой жизни) первый практиковал с упором на саматху, а второй - с упором на випассану. Или, что если вы начнете практиковать випассану, то у вас практика обязателльно будет болезненная, а если начнете практиковать саматху, то обязательно легкая и приятная. Это зависит от ряда условий. Я вот это хотел сказать.

Кстати говоря, про Бхагавана Будду Сакьямуни пишут, что он практиковал аскетизм (трудную болезненную практику) шесть лет, потому что в одной из прошлых жизней выказал неуважение к Будде. (история о Джотипале)

----------


## Pavel

> Меня не занимают обсуждения обсуждений, простите.


 Как я понял, Вас и предложение заняться упражнением по тренировке речи и мышления тоже не заинтересовало. Жаль, так как я надеялся в Вас найти партнера для данной практики посредством форумного общения.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, я с удовольствием согласен вместе с Вами практиковать правильную речь и правильное мышление.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, я с удовольствием согласен вместе с Вами практиковать правильную речь и правильное мышление.


Прозвучало так, как если бы Вы говорили о том, что Вас не устраивает предложенный мной вариант упражнения, но при этом Вы готовы практиковать свой вариант. Хотелось бы большей однозначности в реакции.

..?

----------


## До

> Кстати говоря, про Бхагавана Будду Сакьямуни пишут, что он практиковал аскетизм (трудную болезненную практику) шесть лет, потому что в одной из прошлых жизней выказал неуважение к Будде.


Очень интересный комментарий.



> Even the Buddha was unable to transcend the kamma done in past lives.  As he manifested kamma done in past lives that caused him to receive dukkha vedana in his last life.  For example he described the pubba-kamma (past kamma) that made him perform dukkhara-kiriya for six years in the Commentaries, Buddha-vagga 1, Buddha-padana as follows: _'When I was a brahma called Jotipala, I said to the Buddha Kassapa thus: How would the bald samana attain nibbana?  Enlightenment is extremely difficult.  Because of the vipaka of the kamma, I had to perform dukkhara kiriya for six years at Uruvera before achieving the Bodhinana_'  Because of the vipaka of the kamma, he had wrong view, was attached to wrong practice which did not lead to attainment of the anuttara-samma-sambodhi-nana.


Только на мой взгляд речь идет вовсе не об неуважении. А о том, что Брахма Джотипала считал, а следовательно и сказал, что путь к просветлению очень-очень сложен. Это-же полноформатное ложное воззрение. Дальше, я думаю так - переродившись Шакьямуни он в результате этой санкхары начал практиковать сложный путь, не приводящий к просветлению. А когда понял, что просветление достигается не _сложным_ путем, а _правильным_ (вспомним восемь раз в _арьямагга_ повторяется _самма_), достиг в тот-же день.


ps.



> (история о Джотипале)


Тут непонятный момент, когда Будда Кассапа посылает монахов забрать _то, что перед этим не сказано, что дано_ - солому с крыши из дома Гхатикары.




> Great king, at one time I lived in the chief village Vebhalinga, at that time my perfumed chamber was leaking, then I addressed the bhikkhus: Bhikkhus, do you know, the grass in the potter Ghatikara’s house? Go! bring them. Great king, when this was said, the bhikkhus said. ‘Venerable sir, there is no grass in the potter Ghatikara’s house. There is his thatched roof of grass. ’Then I said, ‘Go bhikkhus, bring the grass of the thatched roof of the potter Ghatikara’s house.’ Then the bhikkhus removed the grass from the thatched roof of the potter Ghatikara’s house.  
> 
> Then great king, the mother and father of the potter Ghatikara said.’ ‘Who is it that removes the grass from the roof?’ ‘Sister, it is the bhikkhus, the Blessed One perfect rightfully enlightened one’s perfumed chamber is leaking.’ ‘Take them! Good ones, you speak good words.’ Then great king, the potter Ghatikara coming home approached his mother and father and asked. ‘Who removed the grass from the roof?’ ‘It’s the bhikkhus, dear one, the roof of the perfumed chamber of the Blessed One Kassapa, perfect and rightfully enlightened one is leaking.’ Then it occurred to the potter Ghatikara. It is great gain for me, that the Blessed One perfect and rightfully enlightened has taken me into such confidence. That pleasant joy would not leave him for two weeks, and for the mother and father it lasted one week. Then that house stood roofless for three months and it did not rain. Great king, the potter Ghatikara is such a one.’

----------


## До

> Т.е. я хотел сказать, что из этого четырехчастного деления не следует, что если взять двух человек, у одного из которых практика была болезненная, а у другого - легкая (в той жизни, в которой они достигли освобождения), то это будет означать, что (в этой жизни) первый практиковал с упором на саматху, а второй - с упором на випассану. Или, что если вы начнете практиковать випассану, то у вас практика обязателльно будет болезненная, а если начнете практиковать саматху, то обязательно легкая и приятная. Это зависит от ряда условий. Я вот это хотел сказать.


Вы правы - не следует, я ошибался поставив в соответствие болезненность и випассану. Випассана (развитие индрий) не имеет отношения к болезненности, а только к скорости-медленности. А джхана не имеет отношения к скорости, а только к болезненности-приятности. (Джхана и випассана не противопоставляются, а сочетаются. Где то попадалось утверждение, что _дхьяна, это лук, а праджня стрелы_.) Однако -



> Теперь вопрос, а почему практика бывает болезненной или легкой?


я не рассматриваю почему _вообще_ практика может быть "болезненной или легкой", (кстати противопоставление в этом четырехчастном делении - не совсем такое, а такое - приятное-неприятное (_sukhā-dukkhā_) и быстрое-медленное (_khippābhiссā-dandhābhiссā_). Я рассматриваю конкретную классификацию, данную Буддой, о четырёх видах практики (достижения освобождения) и можно ли связывать болезненность-приятность с практикой джхан, а скорость с практикой випассаны. В цитате сказано, ещё раз:



> In another discourse the *Buddha says* that the practice will be painful for a bhikkhu who dwells contemplating the foul aspect of the body, conscious of the repulsiveness of material food, conscious of not delighting in any world, contemplating the impermanence of all formations, conscious of death--in other words, a bhikkhu who is perfectly aware of all this within himself.* On the other hand, the bhikkhu who is able to develop the absorption states (jhana) will find the practice pleasant*. *


"В другом дискурсе Будда говорит: _... с другой стороны, бхикшу, способный развивать джханы найдёт практику приятной_."




> Но в конкретной ситуации если взять двух монахов, которые практикуют схожие практики, то у одного при этом практика может быть легкой и безболезненной, а у другого - тяжелой и болезненной. Ведь так?


Я так не думаю. Если оба практикуют джхану, но у второго она _не получается_ из-за сильных омрачений, тогда у него практика (к пр. випассаны) болезненная. Если у первого практика джханы _получается_ благодаря слабым омрачениям, то у него практика (к пр. випассаны) приятная.
И вывод такой, что следует развивать джханы, для того чтоб практика была приятной и неутомительной. 
Я предполагаю так-же, что практика випассаны обязательна для освобождения, а практика джханы не обязательна, на основании как раз этого четырехчастного деления.

----------


## Zom

Знаете, у меня иногда складывается впечателние, что некоторые
люди пишут сообщения на Буддийском Форуме *исключительно* ради
того, чтобы что-нибудь написать.

----------


## sergey

Прошу у Павла извинения, что в начатом им треде мы с До ушли несколько в сторону от темы.



> Очень интересный комментарий.
> 
> Только на мой взгляд речь идет вовсе не об неуважении. А о том, что Брахма Джотипала считал, а следовательно и сказал, что путь к просветлению очень-очень сложен. Это-же полноформатное ложное воззрение. Дальше, я думаю так - переродившись Шакьямуни он в результате этой санкхары начал практиковать сложный путь, не приводящий к просветлению. А когда понял, что просветление достигается не _сложным_ путем, а _правильным_ (вспомним восемь раз в _арьямагга_ повторяется _самма_), достиг в тот-же день.


Насколько я понимаю, это тот же сюжет, что и в Гхатикара сутте. Вот здесь, в разделе про Будду Кассапу немного сказано про различие изложений в Буддавамсе и сутре. Так что Джотипала был не Брахмой, а брахманом. В Гхатикара сутте брахман Джотипала называет Будду в _разговоре со своим другом Гхатикарой_, в англ. переводе, "monkish shavellings", Парибок перевел (вопр. 47 ВМ) "бродячим лысым балдой". Но в сутре встреча Джотипалы с Буддой описана так:



> Then Ananda, the potter Ghatikara and the young man Jotipala approached the monastery of the perfect, rightfully enlightened one, Kassapa. The potter Ghatikara worshipped the Blessed One and sat on a side, the young man Jotipala exchanged friendly greetings with the perfect rightfully enlightened Blessed One Kassapa and sat on a side. The potter Ghatikara said thus to the perfect, rightfully enlightened one Kassapa. ‘Venerable sir, this is my loveable friend and assistant, Jotipala, give him the Teaching.’. The Blessed One Kassapa perfect, rightfully enlightened one advised, instructed incited and made the hearts light of the young man Jotipala and the potter Ghatikara. Then the two of them delighted and pleased got up from their seats, worshipped, circumambulated the Blessed One and went away. 
> 
> Then the young man Jotipala said to the potter Ghatikara. ‘Friend, Ghatikara, you hear this Teaching, why don’t you leave the household and become a homeless


Т.е. при встрече Джотипала вежливо приветствует Будду, а услышав проповедь, доволен и в восторге от нее. И вскоре он становится монахом.
Т.е. здесь изложение несколько другое, чем здесь

В Вопросах Милинды также говорится об оскорблении в разговоре с другом.

----------


## До

> Насколько я понимаю, это тот же сюжет, что и в Гхатикара сутте.


Действительно, вы правы. По другим источникам его звали не Джотипала, а Уттара, он был брахманом с множеством учеников, Кассапа был его старший брат, а Гхатикара (Нандапала) друг детства за волосы притянул его к Кассапе.

----------


## sergey

В предыдущих сообщениях я невольно спутал, смешал саматху с джханой, хотя это не одно и то же. В конце напишу про это.

Я нашел сутры, на которые ссылаются те, кто пишет об обсуждаемых четырех типах пути: это АН, четверки, патипада-вагга.
На английском, на пали.




> "болезненной или легкой", (кстати противопоставление в этом четырехчастном делении - не совсем такое, а такое - приятное-неприятное (sukhā-dukkhā)


Ну, это варианты перевода. Дукха означает и боль, поэтому дукха-патипада - болезненный путь (продвижение). Сукха действительно приятный, счастливый, я перевел легкий. Сейчас посмотрел, Рис-Дэвис в PED тоже приводит sukha-patipada - pleasant path, easy progress.

Вот краткое приблизительное изложение на русском того, что говорится в сутрах:

1-ая сутта - просто перечисляются четыре типа пути.

2-ая сутта - про болезненность или приятность продвижения говорится, что болезненное (неприятное) - у того, кто страстен и и постоянно испытывает из-за страсти боль и страдания (dukkha.m domanassa.m pa.tisa.mvedeti), кто враждебен и постоянно испытывает из-за этого боль и страдания, кто - в омраченности и постоянно испытывает из-за этого боль и страдания. Приятное (легкое)- у того, кто не страстен, не враждебен и не омрачен и не испытывает из-за этих факторов страданий.
Про быстроту или медленность обретения сверзнаний (абхиння): у кого способности веры, усилия, внимательности, сосредоточенности и мудрости слабы - у тех медленно, у кого сильны - у тех быстро происходит постижение прекращения осквернений (асав).

Так что здесь говорится не про випассану (проницательность, insight) как качество ума, а про пять способностей - вера, усилия, внимательность, сосредоточенность, мудрость.

3-ья сутта. Про быстроту или медленность - примерно то же самое. 
Про болезненность - у того, кто созерцает непривлекательность тела, непривлекательность еды, отсутствие восторга по отношению к миру, непостоянство всего сложенного, памятование о смерти - неприятное.
У того, кто достигает джхан - приятное.





> Я предполагаю так-же, что практика випассаны обязательна для освобождения, а практика джханы не обязательна, на основании как раз этого четырехчастного деления.


Випассана обычно называется в паре не с джханой, а с саматхой. Я тут подумал по поводу раньше написаного: саматха и випассана - это качества ума и есть практики их развивающие. Джхана - это состояние, в которое можно войти. Т.е. первые два и последнее - несколько разноположные понятия. Хотя да, такое качество ума как саматха соотносят с достижением джхан. 
По поводу випассаны, действительно, освобождение происходит через мудрость, а випассану соотносят с мудростью. Можно ли достичь освобождения без джхан? Ассаджи в  одной теме, где это обсуждалось,  писал:



> Ученые тхеравадины всех стран много лет спорят о том, обязательно ли достижение джханы для достижения Ниббаны.
> 
> Вот, например, аргументы аргументы и контраргументы досточтимых Махаси Саядо и Кхеминда Тхеры:


(дальше - ссылки).

Досточт. Хенелопа Гунаратана пишет здесь о двух традиционно описываетмых путях - саматхаяна - с развитием джхан, и випассанаяна. Он пишет, что последователей второй еще называют сукхавипассака - тот, кто практикует "сухое" понимание, т.е. без джхан. Про них он пишет, что уже достигая прозрения, они обретают каждый из четырех плодов всё равно во внемирской (lokuttara) джхане.



> For both kinds of meditator the experience of the path in any of its four stages always occurs at a level of jhanic intensity and thus necessarily includes supramundane jhana under the heading of right concentration (samma samadhi), the eighth factor of the Noble Eightfold Path.
> ....
> The vipassanayanika, in contrast, skips over mundane jhana and goes directly into insight contemplation. When he reaches the end of the progression of insight knowledge he arrives at the supramundane path which, as in the previous case, brings together wisdom with supramundane jhana. This jhana counts as his accomplishment of serenity.





> По другим источникам его звали не Джотипала, а Уттара


А если не секрет, то по каким?

----------


## Pavel

Итак, после столь длительного обсуждения первоисточников хотелось бы все-таки четкого ответа на вопрос - "Есть ли в Каноне однозначно понимаемая рекомендация относительно того, что вот такие-то действия называются практикой и они лучше любого теоретизирования или философствования?" Пока я наблюдаю призывы к "здравому смыслу", "личному опыту" или опыту братьев по вере. Однако, я читаю практику "очищения действий тела, действий речи и действий интеллекта", которая заявляется Буддой как обязательная, как ИМЕННО та, которая привела к очищению прошлых брахманов и приведет будущих брахманов к очищению. Такая постановка даже исключает спекуляции по поводу изменившихся современных условий.

*Мадджхима Никая 61
Амбалаттхикарахуловада сутта*


> Рахула, *все* те брахманы и аскеты (самана) в прошлом, которые очистили свои действия тела, действия речи, и действия интеллекта, сделали это с помощью *именно* такой многократной рефлексии по своим действиям тела, действиям речи, и действиям интеллекта.
> 
> *Все* те брахманы и аскеты в будущем, которые будут очищать свои действия тела, действия речи, и действия интеллекта, будут делать это с помощью именно такой многократной рефлексии по своим действиям тела, действиям речи, и действиям интеллекта.
> 
> *Все* те брахманы и аскеты настоящего, которые очищают свои действия тела, действия речи, и действия интеллекта, делают это с помощью именно такой многократной рефлексии по своим действиям тела, действиям речи, и действиям интеллекта.
> 
> *Поэтому*, Рахула, *ты должен* тренироваться так: "Снова и снова рефлексируя, я очищу действия тела, снова и снова рефлексируя, я очищу действия речи, снова и снова рефлексируя, я очищу действия интеллекта (мано)".


Так почему рефлексия буддистами не признается как практика, а под "единственной практикой" (главной, основной, лучшей...) подразумеваются различные медитативные практики? Есть ли в каноне не менее подробное описание медитативных практик с последующим комментарием, что лишь таким методом можно достичь и чего именно достичь, как это сделано в этой сутте относительно практики рефлексии? Ведь есть и другие слова Готамы, в которых говорится, что только тот, кто размышляет о нравственности достигнет Освобождения. Есть ли слова, что лишь только тот, кто занимается медитативной практикой, достигнет Освобождения? Вот каких цитат из Канона хотелось услышать в рамках этой темы. 

Вопрос не касается целесообразности или нецелесообразности тех или других практик, а касается их значимости, их места в учении Готамы.

----------


## Mike

> Есть ли в каноне не менее подробное описание медитативных практик с последующим комментарием, что лишь таким методом можно достичь и чего именно достичь, как это сделано в этой сутте относительно практики рефлексии? ]


Сутта осознавания дыхания
http://www.philosophy.ru/library/asi.../nyat_han.html

----------


## Pavel

> Сутта осознавания дыхания
> http://www.philosophy.ru/library/asi.../nyat_han.html


Mike, я просил из Палийского Канона, а не китайского.

----------


## Zom

> Так почему рефлексия буддистами не признается как практика, а под "единственной практикой" (главной, основной, лучшей...) подразумеваются различные медитативные практики?
> 
> Есть ли слова, что лишь только тот, кто занимается медитативной практикой, достигнет Освобождения?


Павел, вы внимательно читаете и понимаете то, о чём Вам уже раз пять (или сколько там раз) отвечали -) ?

Медитация и рефлексия - это суть ОДНО и ТО ЖЕ.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, вы внимательно читаете и понимаете то, о чём Вам уже раз пять (или сколько там раз) отвечали -) ?
> 
> Медитация и рефлексия - это суть ОДНО и ТО ЖЕ.


Zom, я вынужден признать, что я не увидел и сейчас не вижу, где мне говорили о том, что медитация и рефлексия - "это суть ОДНО и ТО ЖЕ". Но сейчас это уже и не важно, т.к. теперь эта мысль Вами до меня донесена вполне однозначно и заметно.

Я лишь могу догадываться, о том, что именно Вас заставляет утверждать, что рефлексия и медитация - суть одно и то же. Могу предположить, что их единообразие Вы обнаруживаете в активном сосредоточении и там и там на чем-либо (в медитации, например, на дыхании, а в рефлексии на нравственной оценке своей мысли или своего поступка). Но это лишь мои догадки. 

Так что в них общее принципиально, что позволяет считать медитацию и рефлексию суть одним?

----------


## До

Рефлексия, это рассмотрения собственного опыта, но ведь буддийская практика, это не голое рассмотрение-осознавание, а еще и направление его и поступков. Так что нельзя согласиться, что буддийская медитация и практика (к пр. _бхавана_ - т.е. развитие качеств), это рефлексия. Да включает рефлексию, но суть-то не в ней.

----------


## Zom

Рефлексия - обращение субъекта на свое собственное состояние. Рефлексия - взгляд вовнутрь. Медитация - это тоже взгляд вовнутрь. Именно это я и имел в виду - *в общем плане*, разумеется. Именно в этом и есть соответствие. Именно это и позволяет мне так считать, Павел.

----------


## Pavel

> Рефлексия - обращение субъекта на свое собственное состояние. Рефлексия - взгляд вовнутрь. Медитация - это тоже взгляд вовнутрь. Именно это я и имел в виду - *в общем плане*, разумеется. Именно в этом и есть соответствие. Именно это и позволяет мне так считать, Павел.


Человек размышляет о своих утратах, переживает их, ищет в себе силы отомстить обидчику, обнаруживает неуверенность и страх перед действием мщения и одновременно нарастающее желание свершить справедливый акт возмездия, борется со своей неуверенностью, заставляет себя поступать согласно своим представлениям о справедливости.... Этот человек тоже рефлексирует, но разве он медитирует? По такой аналогии любые рассудочные действия сведутся к рефлексии, а следовательно и к медитации. 

Именно в том и дело, что по форме медитация и рефлексия схожи, но по сути различны, что заставляет нас их различать.

----------


## Zom

> Человек размышляет о своих утратах, переживает их, ищет в себе силы отомстить обидчику


Если брать рефлексию в таком понимании, то это не медитация, всё верно.  Но если брать рефлексию в понимании рассмотрения умом процессов ума таковыми-какие-они-есть, то тогда это медитация.

А Вы имели в виду рефлексию именно во втором понимании, ведь это Ваши слова:




> "Поэтому, Рахула, ты должен тренироваться так: "Снова и снова рефлексируя, я очищу действия тела, снова и снова рефлексируя, я очищу действия речи, снова и снова рефлексируя, я очищу действия интеллекта (мано)". 
> 
> Так почему рефлексия буддистами не признается как практика, а под "единственной практикой" (главной, основной, лучшей...) подразумеваются различные медитативные практики?


Потому такой и ответ на Ваш вопрос. В приведённой цитате имелось в виду именно "медитативная рефлексия", а не то, что имеете в виду Вы - а именно "_Человек размышляет о своих утратах, переживает их, ищет в себе силы отомстить обидчику, обнаруживает неуверенность и страх перед действием мщения и одновременно нарастающее желание свершить_ "

Надеюсь теперь вопрос снят? =)

----------


## Pavel

> Если брать рефлексию в таком понимании, то это не медитация, всё верно.
> Надеюсь теперь вопрос снят? =)


 Я не совсем понял, что Вы подразумевали под "таким пониманием", но в сутте четко описан способ рефлексии, о котором идет речь как об именно том способе, которым брахманы всех времен очистили и очистят свои поступки, мысли и интеллект: 


> Когда ты хочешь выполнить телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое телесное действие совершенно не подобает тебе. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то любое такое телесное действие подобает тебе.
> 
> Когда ты выполняешь телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я выполняю, – причиняет ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причиняет вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; ... то тебе нужно отказаться от него. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причиняет вреда ... то ты можешь продолжать его.
> 
> Когда ты выполнил телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: ... Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то тебе нужно признаться в нем, рассказать о нем, открыть его учителю или знающему товарищу по праведной жизни. Признавшись в нем ... ты должен воздерживаться от него в будущем. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинило вреда ... что это было умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то ты должен оставаться умственно свежим и радостным, день и ночь тренируя умелые качества.
> 
> Когда ты хочешь выполнить речевое действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это речевое действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое речевое действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое речевое действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое речевое действие совершенно не подобает тебе. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое речевое действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то любое такое речевое действие подобает тебе.
> ......


Такое действие называется на бытовом языке рассуждением о последствиях или нравственной оценкой последствий своих поступком, слов или мыслей. Именно такое действие Вы называете медитацией?

----------


## Zom

И это тоже.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Pavel*



> Так что в них общее принципиально, что позволяет считать медитацию и рефлексию суть одним?


Например, 4 опоры внимательности. Внимательность к уму - практически чистая рефлексия. Или внимательность к дхаммам. Их различение - так же во многом рефлексия.

----------


## До

> Рефлексия - обращение субъекта на свое собственное состояние. Рефлексия - взгляд вовнутрь. Медитация - это тоже взгляд вовнутрь. Именно это я и имел в виду - *в общем плане*, разумеется. Именно в этом и есть соответствие. Именно это и позволяет мне так считать, Павел.


Тут можно поставить вопрос так - что является освобождающей практикой - рефлексия ли (обращение взгляда вовнутрь)? Тогда и джайны и прочие брахманисты (и даже омрачённые люди, как показал Павел) обладают освобождающей практикой, так что думаю не рефлексия. (Говорить, что рефлексия одно и то-же, что и буддийская медитация, это как сказать, что раз во время медитации мы живём, то значит вобщем медитация и жизнь, это одно и то же, и вывод - нужно жить, это и будет буддийская практика медитации.) Таким образом я привел два аргумента, что рефлексия не попадает под буддийскую практику. Третий - практика, это _арья-магга_, правильные 8 факторов, рефлексия там каким? Поясняющий к третьему четвёртый - интроспекция, это обращение взгляда во внутрь в противовес обращению на мирские, бытовые занятия или на других людей, но практика охвтывает и других людей (та же медитация _сатипаттхана_) и образ жизни и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом я привел два аргумента, что рефлексия не попадает под буддийскую практику. Третий - практика, это арья-магга, правильные 8 факторов, рефлексия там каким?


Как самма сати.



> Тут можно поставить вопрос так - что является освобождающей практикой - рефлексия ли (обращение взгляда вовнутрь)? Тогда и джайны и прочие брахманисты (и даже омрачённые люди, как показал Павел) обладают освобождающей практикой, так что думаю не рефлексия


Они с помощью внимательности не распонают три характеристики существования.

----------


## Zom

> Тогда и джайны и прочие брахманисты (и даже омрачённые люди, как показал Павел) обладают освобождающей практикой, так что думаю не рефлексия


Конечно обладают! Но до конца не освобождаются -)
Можно задать вопрос с другой позиции - ведёт ли их практика в сторону Освобождения? Ответ такой - ведёт, однозначно. Но не доводит.

А вообще всё это уход от темы, потому как Павел спросил про рефлексию в контексте сутты обращения к Рахуле. А там, вероятно в силу недостаточно чёткого перевода, применили слово "рефлексия". И та самая "рефлексия" очень даже ведёт к Освобождению.

Но вот некоторые очень любят цепляться к словам не умея (или не желая?) читать между строк..

----------


## Huandi

Правильное осознавание предполагает и правильный объект осознавания - трилакшана, угу.

----------


## Zom

Ещё раз по-поводу терминов VITAKKA и VICARA.

Цитирую из Висуддхи Магги:

- *Vitakka*: (applied thought) - hitting upon is what is meant. It has the characteristic of directing mind onto an object (mounting the mind on its object).

Т.е. это направление ума на объект, "насаждение" ума на объект. Вот что это за фактор.

- *Vicara*: (sustained thought) - continued sustainment is what is meant. It has the characteristic of continued pressure (occuptaion with) the object.

Т.е. это удержание ума на объекте. Это "постоянное прижимание" ума к объекту.

----------


## Толя

> Конечно обладают! Но до конца не освобождаются -)
> Можно задать вопрос с другой позиции - ведёт ли их практика в сторону Освобождения? Ответ такой - ведёт, однозначно. Но не доводит.


Если они обладают и не освобождаются, если она ведет, но не доводит, то тогда какая это впень освобождающая пратика? Это как называть рабочим комп, который есть, но работать на нем нельзя, а если и можно начать работать, то до конца не доделать...  :Big Grin:  Труд тоже способствует временному затиханию клеш. Но это никакая не практика. Вы, похоже, так и не поняли о чем тут говорили. 




> А вообще всё это уход от темы, потому как Павел спросил про рефлексию в контексте сутты обращения к Рахуле. А там, вероятно в силу недостаточно чёткого перевода, применили слово "рефлексия". И та самая "рефлексия" очень даже ведёт к Освобождению.
> 
> Но вот некоторые очень любят цепляться к словам не умея (или не желая?) читать между строк..


В сутте нет такого неоправданного обобщения как у вас. Там рефлексия совершенно конкретна - та, которая очищает, а не та, которая смотрит внутрь. Поэтому ваш ответ достоин того, чтобы к нему прицепиться. 




> Рефлексия - обращение субъекта на свое собственное состояние. Рефлексия - взгляд вовнутрь. Медитация - это тоже взгляд вовнутрь. Именно это я и имел в виду - в общем плане, разумеется. Именно в этом и есть соответствие. Именно это и позволяет мне так считать, Павел.


Здесь даже намека нету, чтобы прочитать между строк. Перечислили какие-то второстепенные признаки. На диване сидят и размышляют и в медитации сидят и размышляют. Вот такое соответствие сидения на диване и медитации. Гвоздь железный и молоток тоже - соответствие в общем плане. Чем обосновать выбор подобного критерия?

----------


## Zom

> Но это никакая не практика. Вы, похоже, так и не поняли о чем тут говорили.


В самом деле? То есть развитие Джхан (например индуистами) не имеет никакого отношения к буддийскому пути? Или соблюдение нравственности любым человеком тоже не ведёт его к Освобождению. Так что ли? 
-)

А вообще что Вы, Толя, хотите доказать? Что сутта обращения к Рахуле абсурдна, не является буддийским учением или что? Или Вы тоже просто хотите что-нибудь да ответить, зацепиться за слова? -) Если Вы не поняли - я для Павла пояснил что значит Рефлексия в приведённом им отрывке. Согласен, термин выбран для перевода не блестящий, но я (по-моему) ясно указал на то, что он означает в данном контексте.

----------

